# John Morrison for WWE champion



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pryo to destroy this thread in 3.....2......1......


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

1. John Morrison is crap at the moment. He should not win MiTB. Not for another year atleast
2. You want him to bring back the attitude belt? Why? I agree the belt should be changed but why go back in time?
3. Never. Fucking, ever, compare Morrison to HBK. Shawn is one of the greatest of all time. Morrison, is remarkably average in every way.
4. Miz cant be the Jannetty. Hes being pushed harder than Morrison. Infact, neither of them is Jannetty. Because last time I checked, neither of them is a raging alcoholic/ drug abuser who ruined their career and push due to their personal demons.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

No because he would be a shit champ, and bring ratings down(and I like the guy).


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

No buys


----------



## TheeFuzz (Mar 20, 2009)

He should win, the Miz is so bad in the ring. I don't recall I a ***+ match from him. All the Miz has is mic skills and too me he doesn't look like he should be holding the World Championship or WWE Championship just yet. Morrison on the other hand has shown us time and time again he is great in the ring. Yes he may not be amazing on the mic but I have never found him horrible unless hes with R-Truth. Give Morrison the briefcase, buuild him up for a couple months and make him feud with Edge. Then let him cash in on Triple H when he beats Sheamus for the WWE Title. Morrison will be heel and feud with HHH claiming he is better than HBK and stuff. He would be over as a heel in no time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They already ruined him. He was really catching fire last year but then they felt that because he's a babyface, he should tell lame jokes, smile like an idiot, and dance to Michael Jackson songs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

redeadening said:


> 1. John Morrison is crap at the moment. He should not win MiTB. Not for another year atleast
> 2. You want him to bring back the attitude belt? Why? I agree the belt should be changed but why go back in time?
> 3. Never. Fucking, ever, compare Morrison to HBK. Shawn is one of the greatest of all time. Morrison, is remarkably average in every way.
> 4. Miz cant be the Jannetty. Hes being pushed harder than Morrison. Infact, neither of them is Jannetty. Because last time I checked, neither of them is a raging alcoholic/ drug abuser who ruined their career and push due to their personal demons.
> ...


Great post.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Jomo sucks right now. He needs to be repackaged before given a belt. Drop the wannabe jim morrison gimmick ffs. It hasn't done him any good at all.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

As a heel, possibly. But not yet. Not for a long time.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Jomo sucks right now. He needs to be repackaged before given a belt. Drop the wannabe jim morrison gimmick ffs. It hasn't done him any good at all.


it was great for him as a heel when he was sort of a rockstar/philosopher. he was really entertaining


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

Morrison is just a generic face atm so a big no from me


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

TheSwanton said:


> it was great for him as a heel when he was sort of a rockstar/philosopher. he was really entertaining


I enjoyed his heel run on ECW. His look was fine with me then. Now he just looks like some gay model.

Morrison is still Johnny Nitro to me. He hasn't changed anything about himself. Get a damn haircut, some better ring attire, ditch the slow motion entrance shit.

If he's going to keep this Jim Morrison gimmick then use it. Like show him backstage with some groupies, have him read philosophy to them and act real deep and spiritual. Then it would at least make sense when he's called the guru of greatness, and shaman of sexy.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

redeadening said:


> 1. John Morrison is crap at the moment.


The fault of the creative team. As a performer, he's incredible. See the match where he won the IC title



redeadening said:


> He should not win MiTB. Not for another year atleast


It's high time to put him in the big leagues



redeadening said:


> 2. You want him to bring back the attitude belt? Why? I agree the belt should be changed but why go back in time?


Because there's a belt that's just sat there dormant, and because it's a thing of beauty.



redeadening said:


> 3. Never. Fucking, ever, compare Morrison to HBK. Shawn is one of the greatest of all time. Morrison, is remarkably average in every way.


It's not me. Google search him, and especially when you google about him deserving a push, there's a multitude of pages saying such/



redeadening said:


> 4. Miz cant be the Jannetty. Hes being pushed harder than Morrison. Infact, neither of them is Jannetty. Because last time I checked, neither of them is a raging alcoholic/ drug abuser who ruined their career and push due to their personal demons.


Again, the baby geniuses of the creative team.

And why does everyone seem to think that he has to turn heel again to be a worthy world champion?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

TheeFuzz said:


> Yes he may not be amazing on the mic but I have never found him horrible unless hes with R-Truth. .


Mr.Ziggles!.........


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

John Morrison will probably become a world champion either this year, or next year...


----------



## The Zac (May 13, 2010)

I'd rather The Miz win it before Morrison, but The Miz is too busy getting lipo so maybe JoMo is in with a chance.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not adversed to Morrison becoming champ on principle, but the guy does need to get some momentum and get the crowd to emotionally connect with him beyond popping for his moves before he starts getting any world titles.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

WWE building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for cancer. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

The Zac said:


> I'd rather The Miz win it before Morrison, but The Miz is too busy getting lipo so maybe JoMo is in with a chance.


But Miz is crap! He's got a stupid name and he looks like Bart Simpson!


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

llamadux said:


> I enjoyed his heel run on ECW. His look was fine with me then. Now he just looks like some gay model.
> 
> Morrison is still Johnny Nitro to me. He hasn't changed anything about himself. Get a damn haircut, some better ring attire, ditch the slow motion entrance shit.
> 
> If he's going to keep this Jim Morrison gimmick then use it. Like show him backstage with some groupies, have him read philosophy to them and act real deep and spiritual. Then it would at least make sense when he's called the guru of greatness, and shaman of sexy.


yeah i would like him to develope his character right now and not just stay as this generic babyface although fans like him now it will get old if he is given a title riegn


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JoMo has potential, but I really do not want to see the belt on him.

I have liked his work on occasion, but he should not have the WWE Title on the A show ... not now and maybe never.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

just no. Morrison needs a personality transplant in a huge way. He is a great athlete, of that there is no doubt, but I will actually say that Miz actually has better in ring psychology and puts on a better wrestling story than Morrison as well as being better on the mic. 

Morrison has lived on his look and athletic ability. A while back I thought he was getting better on the mic, but he seems to have regressed since then. He has a long way to go to be a top mid carder or main eventer for much longer.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

dondeluis said:


> Mr.Ziggles!.........


I have always hoed that line was either a product of creative or Morrison deciding to be a jackass.

I am guessing it is creative considering Ziggler's finisher is the Zig-Zag. :no:


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> WWE building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for cancer. It ain't gonna happen.


why not HIV.....


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> WWE building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for cancer. It ain't gonna happen.


Many cancers already have a cure. Ok, there's some drastic side-effects, but yea, think before you speak


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> WWE building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for cancer. It ain't gonna happen.


*v* Fixed it for you *v*​


> WWE building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for *Morrison fanboyism*. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

John Morrison needs to do at these 2 of these 3 things first:

1. Learn how to cut a promo. He can't talk for shit.
2. Either improve or drop the rockstar persona. The whole gimmick screams mid-card.
3. Go back to being a heel. His face run hasn't worked out for him at all.

That is what's holding him back. Bad mic skills. Bad gimmick. Bad babyface run.

He'll probably always be a bad talker, but he could at least turn heel and change his gimmick. That would help him tremendously.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Can we see him hit his finisher 5 weeks strait, before we start talking about main event?

Plus, umm his promos are god awful...like seriously, like awful....like watching twilight with a movie theater filled with your girlfriend, and the rest 13-17 year old girls, giggling about team jacob, or team edward when they already know how the book ends awful.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Afro-Thunder said:


> Morrison is just a generic heel atm so a big no from me


He's a generic what? That's why I don't use the terms face and heel and just say good/bad guy. Makes it harder to get confused...


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not that difficult to confuse. Afro-Thunder was just talking crap


----------



## Redd Phox (Oct 24, 2009)

Morrison needs a lot of work b4 that statement can be taken seriously


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> WWE building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for *Morrison fanboyism.* It ain't gonna happen


fixed



> WWE not building Morrison for a World Title win is like trying to find the cure for *Morrison's Epic dance moves yall.* It ain't gonna happen










i really miss JoMo


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JoMo looks, sounds, and acts like he just walked out of a Hannah Montana movie.

Which I guess by WWE's standards means he's ready for the belt.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Redd Phox said:


> Morrison needs a lot of work b4 that statement can be taken seriously


That's the creative dept.'s responsibility. As an athlete he's beyond compare. If you can turn someone with about four moves and as much charisma as a bucket of lard into the main asset of your company, and make people cheer for him against someone so talented both in the ring and on the mic, you can do anything.


----------



## The Zac (May 13, 2010)

Guro of Sexy said:


> But Miz is crap! He's got a stupid name and he looks like Bart Simpson!



But Miz is more ready for the main event, John Morrison needs to establish more of a character. I don't think he'd work as a heel again because his move-set is too flashy and exciting. I like Morrison, he's very talented but he's not really involved in anything interesting.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Morrison can't be Champ yet because he can't even speak a promo to save his life. He's a great wrestler but he still needs more time. Hope he figures out the mic skills part sooner than later.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't fathom why anyone is trying to compare Miz and Morrison anymore. Miz has leaped so far ahead of Morrison both in terms of ability and popularity that they're not in the same league.

Actually, there is one comparison that works, and it involves parallels with The Rock:

Miz is the most genuinely entertaining wrestling character since The Rock left.

Morrison is like Rocky Maivia all over again with his moronic smiling and pointless kiddy ass-kissing.

Aside from that, no comparison.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I can't fathom why anyone is trying to compare Miz and Morrison anymore. Miz has leaped so far ahead of Morrison both in terms of ability and popularity that they're not in the same league.
> 
> Actually, there is one comparison that works, and it involves parallels with The Rock:
> 
> ...


yes miz is so ahead that explains why miz hasnt even competed for a world title and morrison has


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I get accused of blasphemy for citing the 'next HBK' thing, and you compare someone so fast-forwardable as the Miz to the Great One?

And pulled ahead in terms of ability? Are you insane? You've got JoMo doing an acrobatic act on a tightrope while the Miz lumbers around looking fatter than he really is


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jeff Hardy was bad on mic and he was a quality champion. What's different for Morrison?


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Jeff Hardy was bad on mic and he was a quality champion. What's different for Morrison?


Aww man, if you could rep posts, I'd rep the shit out of this. Why didn't I say that! Jeff Hardy is appalling on the mic and he's the best wrestler there is!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

TBH I didn't like Hardy as champ, but I understand why he was one. He was very, very over.

I like Jeff and John, just not at the top of the card. I feel Jeff is an upper midcarder at best and the John has potential to be a top carder. I just don't feel John is ready for the main event scene.

The difference between Jeff and John is that John is nowhere near as over as Jeff is with WWE's audience.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> That's the creative dept.'s responsibility. As an athlete he's beyond compare. If you can turn someone with about four moves and as much charisma as a bucket of lard into the main asset of your company, and make people cheer for him against someone so talented both in the ring and on the mic, you can do anything.


That is about as ignorant as one can get.

Cena is a great mic worker, but he HAS to play to the kiddies due to his given character.

Pre-superCena was an amazing mic worker. He is fine in the ring. You rarely catch him botching, and he is a decent worker.

He also might be the hardest working guy int he company in and out of the ring for the company and for his fans.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I never said he botches or causes injuries or anything like that. How could he botch when he does the same three moves over again?

I wasn't even talking about his mic work. Yes, he's good, but his wrestling could bore a trainspotter on cocaine!

And how do you know he's the hardest working man in the company? Do you watch them carry out their work commitments? He's the most spoilt! Who else gets to design their own championship belt?


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Jeff Hardy was bad on mic and he was a quality champion. What's different for Morrison?


Jeff is over and have charisma which Morrison doesn't have

Turn him heel,he is a terrible face


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Its kind of tricky for Morrison, because his offense is too athletically exciting for a heel, but his promos and delivery aren't largely effective as a babyface. 

Jeff Hardy is an interesting comparison, because both were started as good looking, high-flying guys from tag teams who ended up as big stars in the singles, even with their issues on the mic. 

I think the key difference is that Hardy simply connects with a crowd remarkably well. Yeah, they pop for his big spots,but they also get genuinely emotionally involved when he's wrestling. 

Hell, even Matt Hardy (with his own dubious interview skills, ill-advised heel turns, and slight weight gain) still possesses that, hence why he still gets some of the biggest pops at live shows. 

Morrison has the look, has the moves, and the athleticism, with mic skills that can be worked around. That to me, is not in question. But the hump of getting the fans to see beyond the rockstar aura and truly getting to the crowd to care about what he does is something he should overcome before getting the belt.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Guro of Sexy = idiotic troll

That's the only thing this thread has produced of any value to me.

Other than that it is Guru and a few others jizzing all over John M's face.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

What, so is it idiotic to try and gauge what everyone else feels about your favourite? I joined just now. And your post contributed nothing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Aww man, if you could rep posts, I'd rep the shit out of this. Why didn't I say that! Jeff Hardy is appalling on the mic and he's the best wrestler there is!


Jeff Hardy the best wrestler there is? Well if you had any credibility left after wanting Morrision as world champ now it's gone now.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Posts number 43 and 44 contributed nothing, eh? So sorry you feel that way.

And you are being ignorant in general. It is common knowledge that Cena deserves to be where he is at for his hard work in and out of the business. The guy is a freak when it comes to drawing fans and trying to help others.

Also, by your standards ... you essentially admitted that JoMo is bad on the mic while you dry-humped Rice9999.

So by the standards of you two --- as long as a wrestler is good for a few cute spots they can be quality champs?

Hell, let's just make everyone a champion this year!!! 

Jeff is bad on the mic but was an exception as he was over with fans. JoMo does not have that yet. I think he has the potential though, so I hope he gets there - but now is not his time IMO.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I'm just used to people taking value judgements as opinions. I never meant to confuse you, but I wasn't suggesting that Jeff Hardy being the best wrestler there is is a scientific truth


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I was saying being bad on the mic shouldn't be a particular hindrance to being a champion. I mean I think Swagger deserves to be up there, and he's even worse on the mic. And Cena does all that because he's been chosen. Basically, it's easy to imagine what's going on with Drew McIntyre in storyline is what happens with Cena behind the scenes


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> I was saying being bad on the mic shouldn't be a particular hindrance to being a champion. I mean I think Swagger deserves to be up there, and he's even worse on the mic. And Cena does all that because he's been chosen. Basically, it's easy to imagine what's going on with Drew McIntyre in storyline is what happens with Cena behind the scenes


Being serious, unlike my previous posts, Jeff got that push in spite of his mic skills because the crowd was behind him *ALL THE WAY*. No matter what the bookers came up with it seemed to have no effect on his popularity and that includes firing him and not bringing him back until 4 years had passed.

With Morrison that simply isn't the case. Most of the time nobody cares and that is spite of creative being *behind* him rather than trying to keep him in the mid-card where he belongs. As for me, I'd book him as a Robert Gibson.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Being serious, unlike my previous posts, Jeff got that push in spite of his mic skills because the crowd was behind him *ALL THE WAY*. No matter what the bookers came up with it seemed to have no effect on his popularity and that includes firing him and not bringing him back until 4 years had passed.
> 
> With Morrison that simply isn't the case. Most of the time nobody cares and that is spite of creative being *behind* him rather than trying to keep him in the mid-card where he belongs. As for me, I'd book him as a Robert Gibson.


This.

Pretty much what I have said once or twice ...


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

In this thread? Lies. You were talking about how much you adore John Cena and how you don't much care for matches


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> In this thread? Lies. You were talking about how much you adore John Cena and how you don't much care for matches


Post #43 and half of post #51 are all about Jeff Hardy and JoMo.

Other than that, I simply am defending Cena's position in the company. That does not mean I care for his current character.

As for matches ... from a business standpoint I would rather have a 5-star promo leading to a 3-star match than ... a 3-star promo leading to a 5-star match. Simple business.

A great promo and a good match will almost always draw more than a good promo and a great match. That is the business.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

dawgs101 said:


> As for matches ... from a business standpoint I would rather have a 5-star promo leading to a 3-star match than ... a 3-star promo leading to a 5-star match. Simple business.
> 
> A great promo and a good match will almost always draw more than a good promo and a great match. That is the business.


Well that's depressing, it's all I can say for that. And considering that in terms of storyline writing TNA > WWE by a fucking gulf, however much WWE might have the better talent, it's only a matter of time before the former totally eclipses the latter.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Well that's depressing, it's all I can say for that. And considering that in terms of storyline writing TNA > WWE by a fucking gulf, however much WWE might have the better talent, it's only a matter of time before the former totally eclipses the latter.


No worries, mate. 

You like Jeff and JoMo, two spot monkies with dreadful mic skills. I like them, too, (as I've said before), but I just don't want to see em in the main event.

If you are going to turn this into TNA and WWE, I'm just going to stop ... each promotion has strong and weak points. I am not the type of fan that goes "OMG this one sucks so much and this one is amazing blah blah blah blah blah" ... and I'm not saying that you are either, but that's generally what happens when TNA and WWE are discussed.

BTW, welcome to the board.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

How about no.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I wasn't trying to turn it into TNA vs WWE, and I acknowledge that one has strong points the other lacks. And I'm still not sure I have a total grip on the term 'spot monkey'. I don't see what's inconsistent about John Morrison.

And cheers for the welcome, if it was genuine


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> And cheers for the welcome, if it was genuine


It is.

We may not be seeing eye to eye much, but I would like to welcome you regardless.

We all have opinions that should be expressed openly, and if your first night is any indication I feel you will have well-spoken opinions to offer to the board.


----------



## Kapitas_9 (Feb 14, 2010)

Guro of Sexy;8571756 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting..............8571756......end_of_the_skype_highlighting said:


> Anybody else feeling this? I don't mean as in feeling he'll win MITB, I mean as in he _ought to_ be WWE champion. With the Attitude era belt. Bring some class to the championship after 5 years of Cena domination
> 
> It looks like there's alot of people saying he could be the next HBK. Does that make the Miz the new Marty Janetti?


With a recicled Gimmick, and some good old fashion push, maybe...but i didin't put my money on the line for him. Personally i think the Miz is more like a breakout star than him!!


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

But he's booooring!


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

If Jeff Hardy had the WWE/WHC belts put on him, then Morrison has a chance.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

There are too many unbalanced opinions flying around regarding Morrison and Miz. They are not HBK and the Rock reborn. They are themselves, two guys currently in the midcard both with potential to reach the main event with different strengths and weaknesses. It's not a case of "one of them sucks and the other is brilliant". 

The fact is that Morrison needs a proper feud for the fans to care about him. He hasn't had one in God knows how long. The fans do cheer for him, he is over and his moves get a pop. He needs Creative to really get behind him with a good feud because the last one the fans cared about was the one with CM Punk and that only came out of the Benoit tragedy.

His feud with Miz is on/off, his feud with Ziggler was sort of cancelled out as both were up and coming at the time as was the Drew McIntyre one. He needs a feud with an established heel and the obvious answers are Jericho or Edge, both of whom could really help him become a main event player without effecting their own place and both can come and go from the ME while not looking ridiculous.

They could either play on Morrison being the complete antithesis to Jericho's character, a free spirit rock star who can be cutting and sarcastic while still spouting philosohy while Jericho represents the establishment, a man in a suit, droning. Or they could play on him being like a young Edge with the rock star looks and attitude and Edge is jealous that there is a new kid on the block.

They could put him back with Melina also. They're a genuine couple, the fans love them both, they could help each other out and would be a genuinely good face couple as opposed to the ones who are just thrown together at random.

His mic work is fine when he has something good to say but unlike the likes of Jericho, Edge and Cena, he can't polish a turd and make something uninteresting sound good. He was decent when he was playing the Jim Morrison type character but WWE aren't really letting him do anything with his character at the moment which is affecting his mic work. A strong feud with Jericho or Edge (two excellent mic workers) with something good to say may well bring the best out of him.

I don't buy that they have to turn him heel to make him successful. His moveset suits a face and if we turned everyone heel to make them successful, we'd never have any faces. 

He can be a champ in the future and I hope he wins MITB simply so they give him more screen time and a stronger character. I agree that at the moment, he shouldn't be given it but give him MITB, give him six months to build a character through a decent feud then if it works, let him cash in and win and if it doesn't, let him cash in and lose and send him back to midcard. 

It's not that he's failed, it's that WWE have never tried.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gee, who knew this would get turned into a Morrison bash thread...

Obviously I would love Morrison to become WWE Champion at some point. I think he has the tools to become a main evneter. When he's comfortable with what he's saying, he can cut a perfectly fine promo, he is over as a mid-carder, and would put on some amazing main event matches on PPV. 

In order to show this though, he actually needs a feud. Something which the WWE seem to be intent upon not giving him. Not sure how he could show how he would do in a main event feud, if they won't even give him a mid-card one. Also, as others have said, it would probably be best for him if he turned heel. Since when he turned face, they scrapped his character completely. Turn him heel and he can cut promos which represent an actual character and have some kind of character developement. Sorry but 'Mr. Ziggles' and Michael Jackson dancing isn't gonna cut it.

So yeh, either turn him heel, or let him have a character as a face. I'm still sure he's going to be a main eventer one day, the question for me is just when.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This is why Morrison is not winning the WWE for a long ass time:






Start from minute 8.30.

So bad, it made me want to kill puppies.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Remember when Kofi had his Jamaican accent? No one felt he could make that move into the main event and when he took a more serious role and feuded with someone that actually mattered, he instantly got hugely over and became interseting.

I feel the same could happen with Morrison. Sure Morrison isn't strong on the mic but I think he'd be fairly decent if you cut out the cheesy catchphrases and became more serious, just like Kofi did. I can't stand this Morrison hate, he's a fantastic wrestler and deserves better.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> Anybody else feeling this? I don't mean
> as in feeling he'll win MITB, I mean as in
> he ought to be WWE champion. *With
> the Attitude era belt.*



This is the part of the thread that killed any interest i had in this post. Why the hell would he have the AE belt? The AE IS DEAD! I swear to god i wish people would get over that. And for Morrison to be World Champion that'd have to get him as over as he was last year.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

redeadening said:


> This is why Morrison is not winning the WWE for a long ass time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was like one unscripted promo. He's obviously not good unscripted, so it's a good job they basically write almost every single word of other promos on RAW and Smackdown isn't it? Morrison has been fine on the mic in the past. I went through watching some Dirt Sheet episodes, as well as some of his Palace of Wisdom stuff, and he's fine if not good most of the time.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Jomo needs a new gimmick, badly.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope it happens sometime down the line, he's my fave wrestler!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeff Hardy was a great champion, but he was over like a motherfucker. Morrison isn't. 

While they're both on the same level in terms of talent wise, if Morrison can't get over, whats the point in giving him a title? Jeff was ready. Morrison isn't. Jeff is probably a top 5 most over wrestler in the history of the WWE. Morrison will never ever get close to that.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Reading this and the Miz thread, I must be in the minority of people who actually like both Miz and Morrison. It's like there's some rule that you have to hate one and like the other. 

To be honest, I've kind of cooled on Morrison of late. I still see him as a future world champion, but not in the forseeable future. As people have mentioned, he needs a feud to get him going. At this point, I don't even know what Morrison's character is. He's meant to be the "guru of greatness", but all I've seen for months is the happy-go-lucky face with no character. What happened to the guy that came up with hilarious pieces of wisdom on the Dirt Sheet?


----------



## Obaerlis (Feb 12, 2008)

Zack for WWE champion!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

At first when I started watching wrestling again (a year ago, after not watching it for like 8 years), I liked John Morrison, I even marked when he won the IC from Rey, but he started annoying me with his terrible talking on the mic.. His voice is just, my god, AWWWEEEEEEEEESSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO uhm.. yeah... FUUUUULLLLLLLLL!!

Guess you could compare David Otunga's wrestling skills to John's promoskills


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Why is a high flying wrestler now referred to as a spotmonkey? John Morrison has the best flowing and most diverse moveset currently in the WWE, he was the TV wrestler of 2009, so tell me again how he can be a spotmonkey.

Believe or not guys, mic skills is not the deciding factor in every superstar, sooner or later the WWE are going to need someone who can go in the ring and consistently put on ****+ matches, that man is Morrison, he also has one of the most unique and great looks in all of the WWE.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL

Morrison as world champion? You're kidding right?

Also, anybody who calls him the next HBK should be shot in the face.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

your delusional, and dumb.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Bahaha... Man, a year ago i used to mark for Morrison, thought his time was near. Thought he was a few weeks away from the main event. 

Then, I realised his limits. He's good in the ring, exciting even, but man, his face promos SUCK. I know how he's supposed to be the future of the company or whatever but the dude is just not ready.


----------



## HEED MAN (Jun 23, 2010)

He has never been a main eventer in my eyes his just a mid card


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Why is a high flying wrestler now referred to as a spotmonkey? John Morrison has the best flowing and most diverse moveset currently in the WWE, he was the TV wrestler of 2009, so tell me again how he can be a spotmonkey.
> 
> Believe or not guys, mic skills is not the deciding factor in every superstar, sooner or later the WWE are going to need someone who can go in the ring and consistently put on ****+ matches, that man is Morrison, he also has one of the most unique and great looks in all of the WWE.


He's not a spot monkey, on that we can agree. However, I've yet to see any evidence that he has what it takes to be a great singles wrestler. As I said earlier, _I_ believe he's best suited to being a Robert Gibson, ie. the guy in a tag-team who recieves the hot tag and cleans house after his partner has been beaten down for 10 minutes or so. And that's not a critisim by any means, I *love* tag-team wrestling, many of my favourite matches and feuds come from the tag-team division and I want it to return to the level it was at in the mid 80s.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Are you fucking kidding me??


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Morrison, and I think he is one day going to be comparable to HBK. However right now he isn't even close to anything in the main event scene. I enjoy a long build to a character as opposed to someone being forced to the top.

Somehow I think turning Morrison "face" was fine, but he needs to not be so "nice". The fact that people compare him to HBK, but when HBK was a "face" he wasn't "nice". Michaels was a man on the edge, and I do think Morrison can play that "character". Let's be honest there will never be another HBK, the same way there will never be another John Morrison.

Morrison lost his attitude from when he was with Miz. I don't mind the Morrison "face", but he should have played more of a tweener. At this moment I think the WWE should develop a storyline in which Morrison wins the MITB, and then goes missing. Everyone starts speculating that someone has taken him out, so that another MITB can be made in the efforts that Morrison isn't contacted with 90 days he forfeits his title shot.

Eventually Morrison just comes back, and ironically enough it would be when a decision is made on what to do with the vacancy to the MITB. Morrison comes out with a new look(beard), new attire, new attitude, and new music. This starts the new story that is John Morrison.


Maybe in his first words since winning the MITB over a month, and a half ago Morrison goes on to say that he isn't surprised at how much disgusts he is filled with after realizing that he is the number 1 contender for the WWE title, and just beacuse he didn't come out, and tell the WWE universe what it felt like to win that it makes sense to take his title shot away.

John basically points out that since he didn't cater to the WWE univere's needs, and announce his plans to the world that this urged WWE management like the CEO Vince K McMahon to take his dreams away. For that possibly Michael Cole should he end up being the mystery GM of RAW.

Morrison would now be more of a rebel, or a "mouthy" face that doesn't take any crap from the heels. Or he could go full fledged heel turn, and tell the fans to kiss his Californian ass. In any case I think he needs repackaged, and I think this could work.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Ew. No.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Honestly, people call out Morrison's promo just because they don't like him, Yes, he's had his share of bad promos, but he's also had some good ones


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol wut? I like Morrison,and i think he's god awful on the mic as a face.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq06N8FaSSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related

Morrison can't talk right?

Obviously these are promos when he was heel, but if he actually had a feud as a face (the Ziggler one was nothing, and the McIntyre feud was to put McIntyre over) he could deliver a quality promo. Plus, he should use the character he had in the ecw days


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I whole heartly agree with you on that. Morrison could have easily become a star if he kept his ECW gimmick,but they had to give him some shitty,lame joke cutting,Jim Morrison wanna be character.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I whole heartly agree with you on that. Morrison could have easily become a star if he kept his ECW gimmick,but they had to give him some shitty,lame joke cutting,Jim Morrison wanna be character.


That isn't exactly his fault. He's defiantly not someone who can just go out unscripted and say something great on the fly. I agree with the poster who said he should be a not so nice face. You don't need to be a complete suckup to get over with the crowd as a face (see Randy Orton)


----------



## JayBlazeABlaze (Dec 12, 2006)

I use to lobby for Morrison but the guy can't even handle a live mic on NXT, how would he handle being WWE champion on Raw? I seriously doubt he could pull it off.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

His mic skills ain't improved much, he's barely better than the Hart Dynasty right now :/


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JayBlazeABlaze said:


> I use to lobby for Morrison but the guy can't even handle a live mic on NXT, how would he handle being WWE champion on Raw? I seriously doubt he could pull it off.


Yea, 1 20 second promo means he sucks on the mic


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> That isn't exactly his fault. He's defiantly not someone who can just go out unscripted and say something great on the fly. I agree with the poster who said he should be a not so nice face.


Yeah it would of been good if he kept his ECW gimmick as a face,atleast he was more comfortable on the mic then,and his moveset was much better back then too imo. Morrison is just another star who was killed by Creative.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd rather have Ted DiBiase as Champ, and that's saying something. 

Morrison is no where near ready for the main event, sure he can have good matches but his promo's suck. 

Turn him heel again so he can at least establish himself and then just maybe turn him face again.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

john morrison's character is stale and boring at the moment. only way he can be the champion is that if he is repackaged so that people will care again. ecw was the best thing to happened to morrison. he established himself as a singles wrestler with great potential. had a good but not great run on smackdown..went to raw and did the samething so many other's before him did. got injured. lost in the shuffle..and stale and boring...


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> His mic skills ain't improved much, he's barely better than the Hart Dynasty right now :/


i agree the 3 of them are bad on the mic, Jomo bombed on NXT live mic the other week it was cringe worthy trying to see him cut a live promo


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

The creative just seems to be ignoring John Morrison and they are making him look a joke when it comes to him chattin shit and making him smile. I'm fan of him and i want to be come main eventer in the future, but this caracter need to be develop and his mic skills need to be strong in order for fans to accept him. There is good chance for the creative to turn him heel this year which i hope to god it happens. 

If he get depushed then they have pretty much his wasted time (he could be doing better things on Smackdown) and i will never understand why they draft him to Raw and made that Rockstar DVD which must have sold well.


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Perhaps if they turned him heel. Face Morrison has got no backing. I would like to see it eventually though.


----------



## Conquistador Uno (May 13, 2010)

Comparing John Morrison to Jeff Hardy is premature at this point. Sure, neither is great on the mic, but keep in mind that Jeff Hardy was around A LONG TIME before he got his chance. He had to be solid in the ring night after night after night in order to get the fans to back him. 

Morrison was better in his ECW days and creative miscalculated his ability to get over as a face. He needs some serious work on the mic and it would be better if he kept it simple rather than try to be quick witted with insults.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

awful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HuBt7av9TI&feature=related


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Look, there are few reasons a guy could get the title:

1) Massively Over/ Great Charisma
2) Immense wrestling ability
3) Fantastic mic skills
4) Great character
5) Being really big

Morrison doesnt check any of those.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

that's why swagger and the great khali got a run with the whc belt.... 

But Morrison drafted to raw was a bad move in some ways... Ok he is now in the flagship show it's mean that people ( word is Stephanie is a big fan of him ) have good faith on him but now he's not even closer to move in the ME and the only title he could have is the lame us title or the tag team belt

on other hand the whc champion is a guy that Morrison just beatin a 4 stars match not even a year ago for the ic title


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

He should have never gone to RAW in the trade. One week he beats the WHC in Swagger on Smackdown and a few weeks later he tags with Yoshi Tatsu on RAW.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

4hisdamnself said:


> that's why swagger and the great khali got a run with the whc belt....
> 
> But Morrison drafted to raw was a bad move in some ways... Ok he is now in the flagship show it's mean that people ( word is Stephanie is a big fan of him ) have good faith on him but now he's not even closer to move in the ME and the only title he could have is the lame us title or the tag team belt
> 
> on other hand the whc champion is a guy that Morrison just beatin a 4 stars match not even a year ago for the ic title


They're big. Its one of the four options.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Look, there are few reasons a guy could get the title:
> 2) Immense wrestling ability


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Stfu, he is not that good in the ring no matter how much you fanboys like to think he is. He's decent at best, what's the difference between him and R-Truth? Nothing except Truth is black. He's just a generic, everyday wrestler that you one day thought was amazing because he can do some cool flashy moves.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> what's the difference between him and R-Truth?


Well for a start off, Morrison actually managed to carry Miz to a good match whereas R-Truth failed.

When I watch Morrison in the ring, I marvel at how well his moveset flows, one exciting move leads onto another and he makes it seem effortless, the crowd are always alive during his matches.

R-Truth just doesn't do that for me.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

a long road down the line, yes, right now, no.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lmfao.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Well for a start off, Morrison actually managed to carry Miz to a good match whereas R-Truth failed.
> 
> When I watch Morrison in the ring, I marvel at how well his moveset flows, one exciting move leads onto another and he makes it seem effortless, the crowd are always alive during his matches.
> 
> R-Truth just doesn't do that for me.


Oh please, Morrison is decent at best, his story telling is all right, he did not carry The Miz and The Miz is better in the ring (psychology wise and for realistic moveset) but that point needn't be argued. 

There are so many better people than Morrison in the ring, he isn't "immense." There is a whole league of wrestlers in the indies just for example, that could take Morrison's place. I'll give him this though, he's better than your average WWE highflyer and he doesn't botch unless it's his finisher. But he isn't "immense" in the ring. And any immenseness he may have is taken away by his awful mic work, it really is a minus on his character.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

He should get the title, just to piss you guys all off.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> He should get the title, just to piss you guys all off.


Yeah give a guy who isn't ready for the Main Event as a face yet the World Championship. That'd sure show the internet .


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Yeah give a guy who isn't ready for the Main Event as a face yet the World Championship. That'd sure show the internet .


Well it is important to most of the people here, look at all those post. 

But I think he will get the title, but first he needs a good push. So why not let him win MITB.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

4hisdamnself said:


> that's why swagger and the great khali got a run with the whc belt....
> 
> But Morrison drafted to raw was a bad move in some ways... Ok he is now in the flagship show it's mean that people ( word is Stephanie is a big fan of him ) have good faith on him but now he's not even closer to move in the ME and the only title he could have is the lame us title or the tag team belt
> 
> on other hand the whc champion is a guy that Morrison just beatin a 4 stars match not even a year ago for the ic title


I would not call his match with Rey Mysterio a 4 star match. John Morrison is one of the most awkward workers I have ever watched, he has no real grasp of the wrestling fundementals. He does 20 "cool" "flippy" moves in order to generate cheap pops. All real wrestling greats only have 5 or less moves that they do to perfection and that's what makes them the best. 

I just loved with Miz and Morrison broke up, everyone thought Morrison was the Shawn Michaels and Miz was the Marty Jannetty... oh how wrong, The Miz has far exceeded Morrison and can only go on to be greater. Miz is a worker, he has stepped up his game in every single way. His sharpened his wrestling, gotten amazing on the mic and enhanced his physique. Not only is it a sign of improvement, it's a sign of commitment to the business. John Morrison has been the same wrestler since he debuted, he's just added more flips. Plus I don't understand why he's percieved as a pretty boy, he's actually quite ugly.

That said, I am sure one day he'll have a World Championship win. They'll probably play it like the boyhood dream again, and he will have a burying reign similar to those of Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Well it is important to most of the people here, look at all those post.
> 
> But I think he will get the title, but first he needs a good push. So why not let him win MITB.


I don't disagree with him needing a push so he can get over more,but he needs a repackaging as well. The high flying/rock star shit has run it's course. Give him a new gimmick,turn him heel(so he's actually comfortable enough to talk on the mic like before),and a year & then have him win MITB.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

There's alot of talk about how he's not ready. One championship reign could make him ready for a career of contending for it.

And I've got a solution for his mic skills: either he learns from RVD - both got sort of hippyish characters; or he learns from HHH in a new formation of D-X.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> I don't disagree with him needing a push so he can get over more,but he needs a repackaging as well. The high flying/rock star shit has run it's course. Give him a new gimmick,turn him heel(so he's actually comfortable enough to talk on the mic like before),and a year & then have him win MITB.


He just needs a heel turn, he was awesome as the ECW champion when he became John Morrison


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

> The Miz is better in the ring (psychology wise and for realistic moveset) but that point needn't be argued.





> I would not call his match with Rey Mysterio a 4 star match. John Morrison is one of the most awkward workers I have ever watched, he has no real grasp of the wrestling fundementals. He does 20 "cool" "flippy" moves in order to generate cheap pops. All real wrestling greats only have 5 or less moves that they do to perfection and that's what makes them the best.


Both are absolutely rubbish. Firstly, not only is Miz not better in the ring, but he sucks in the ring. People dub him as decent or solid but he really isn't. His in ring work is uninteresting and lackluster. It sucks basically.

Secondly, trying to disguise Morrison as someone who does 20 flippy moves is laughable. A year or so ago he was too reliant on spots and the transitions between them were awkward but not now. He's certainly sharpened his wrestling skills and improved alot. His in ring work in 2009 far surpasses any of Miz's acomplishments in that year. 

Now his transitions between spots are well worked and smooth and is far less reliant on his spots. Not to mention his entire moveset is appealing to the casuals and help get him over. 

Miz is a good mic worker but nowhere near as good as people say, as far as i'm concerned a heel MVP should easily take Miz's spot for a main event push and at the end of the day, I watch my wrestling for wrestling. Something in which Morrison is far far superior in.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Miz getting a world championship before Morrison would be one of the biggest travesties in the wrestling business.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Both are absolutely rubbish. Firstly, not only is Miz not better in the ring, but he sucks in the ring. People dub him as decent or solid but he really isn't. His in ring work is uninteresting and lackluster. It sucks basically.
> 
> Secondly, trying to disguise Morrison as someone who does 20 flippy moves is laughable. A year or so ago he was too reliant on spots and the transitions between them were awkward but not now. He's certainly sharpened his wrestling skills and improved alot. His in ring work in 2009 far surpasses any of Miz's acomplishments in that year.
> 
> ...


I think we can both agree that The Miz's moveset it a lot more believable than Morrison's. Yes okay, we suspend our senses or whatever the phrase is, but his "skullcrushing finale - Miz, is it?" is more believable than Morrison's Starship pain, that's just a prime example. Holla on the heel MVP thing though.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd be absolutely stunned if John Morrison won the WWE title anytime soon, the guy just has never looked like he could get to that kind of level in my opinion, he seems at a lower stage now that he was a year ago so I'd be surprised if he was considered for the title now, for me, he needs to improve vastly before he can be considered for a World Title


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

I actually liked Morrison at MNM, as long as he did his stuff and didn't talk, I just liked that. But he did open his mouth and did it time and time again, changed his character and became somewhat relevant. I just wanted to see MNM in the tag division doing whatever kept them busy.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> I think we can both agree that The Miz's moveset it a lot more believable than Morrison's. Yes okay, we suspend our senses or whatever the phrase is, but his "skullcrushing finale - Miz, is it?" is more believable than Morrison's Starship pain, that's just a prime example. Holla on the heel MVP thing though.


I don't see how it's more believable at all. Just because Morrison has a few high flying moves in his moveset, that doesn't make it less believable. Not to mention his moveset is not only more appealing but more entertaining for the casuals. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with Morrison's in ring work whatsoever.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What ? :lmao*


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

This needs to happen soon 
Miz is a boring wrestler that will never improve while Morrison is a guy who can actually put on a good match.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

back in 2006-2007 The Miz was a shitty wrestler in 2008-2009 he improved a lot but at the end he's just solid and clearly not close to be world championship material. 

Shit, when i read some peoples talking about how The Miz got great ring skills i really want to suggest watching some Lance Storm video tapes....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Morison's finisher makes me LOL every time I see it. Almost makes me forget about his terrifyingly bad mic skills.

Morison is a very solid wrestler. Very enjoyable to watch and actually not that spotty. But he certainly is not a great enough wrestler to deserve a World Title based purely on that. Only two guys ever won the title based on pure ability and they were Bret and Benoit.

If the guy is EVER gonna get some gold around his waist, he needs to focus. I know booking isnt doing him any favours but the guy could do things to increase his chances. Like for one thing, practice those fucking promos. Build a solid character. Get a finisher that isnt retarded.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Morrison is perhaps one of the worst of the WWE's "youth movement". He's just awful and a WWE title is last thing people should even be considering.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> This needs to happen soon
> Miz is a boring wrestler that will never improve while Morrison is a guy who can actually put on a good match.


lol anyone thinking that it's impossible for a wrestler to improve in the ring is just laughable.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> awful
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HuBt7av9TI&feature=related


That promo wasn't even bad. He just smiled way too much, and took a weird pause at the end.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

People here need to understand that mic skills & personality > wrestling ability.For example Ricky Steamboat, an exceptional wrestler wasn't nearly as successful as other wrestlers less capable in the ring but far more capable outside of it.

Having said that, Morrison shouldn't be anywhere near the world title, the IC division suits him fine.
Also, comparing him to HBK is hilarious.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

TheSwanton said:


> yes miz is so ahead that explains why miz hasnt even competed for a world title and morrison has


Good to see kayfabe is alive and well.



Guro of Sexy said:


> I get accused of blasphemy for citing the 'next HBK' thing, and you compare someone so fast-forwardable as the Miz to the Great One?


Read it again. I didn't compare Miz to The Rock. I said he's the most entertaining performer _since_ The Rock, at least in terms of his character.

And in the ring, Miz is no Jericho apprentice, but he still moves better than half the slugs WWE is trying to pass off as wrestlers these days.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Once he learns to cut a promo.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Good to see kayfabe is alive and well.


fpalmreally?
JoMo competing against guys like Y2J, Edge, Jeff Hardy and CM Punk and beating them on occasions compared to Miz geting squashed by Cena. This miz vs jomo agruement has really gotten old.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, you can draw parallels between the career of Shelton Benjamin and Morrison. Both great in-ring performers and at times on the cusp of the main-event, but their mic skills hold them back from taking the final jump. 

Shelton seemed to be happy with mediocrity and had no desire to move beyond the mid-card. What about Morrison? Sadly, I've seen no desire from Morrison to improve his deficiencies thus far. Maybe he's happy to settle for mediocrity like Shelton.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

John Morrison is one of those talents that make me scratch my head and wonder, "Why are they ignoring him for main event status?"

He's innovative. Has a vast repertoire of moves and adds to them all the time.

He's classy when most wrestler's attempt at this comes out "gaudy". 

He always shows up. By this, he brings his best every time I see him. He's always on his A game. 

He has good mic skills. Not great, but then again he hasn't been handed the mic much since coming to Raw. He and Miz were hilarious together on the mic.

The crowds like him. Give him a true push and maybe no talent John Cena won't be the fair haired boy.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well shit why dont we give evan bourne a title run too if you like flashy moves, morrison bust out his flying kick and starship pain and yeah those get a reaction because its cool to see 

but he cant connect with the crowd because his promos suck and you dont root for him to make a comeback when hes getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shadowcran said:


> The crowds like him. Give him a true push and maybe no talent John Cena won't be the
> fair haired boy.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't fucking stand Morrison from his gimmick to his rediculous moveset. The guy is good looking and athletic thats fucking it.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone on here that claims Morrison has good or even average mic skills is blindly marking. 

Plain and simple.

In one of his most recent promos he didn't just choke - he bombed.

All he had to do was bullshit for 15 seconds and tell Kaval and Riley they did well in their match ...

And suddenly he had a case of stage fright times a million.

You simply cannot - I repeat CANNOT - have someone hold a world title in the near future if they cannot handle 15 impromptu seconds of saying ...

"Kaval you looked great. You remind me of me. And Riley, man, you exude confidence. Way to bring it tonight guys. You guys are almost as impressive as my rookie Eli Cottonwood."

Instead Morrison brought this to the table --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V43KBDfoUhk

Go to the 2 minute mark ... i absolutely have to believe that someone had to have ripped Morrison a new one backstage after he screwed up 15 seconds of easy mic time. 

I mean, c'mon all you Morrison marks - I like watching the guy wrestle, too. He can pull off some flashy moves, which is nice.

(BUT THAT DOES NOT MAKE HIM WWE/WHC TITLE MATERIAL)


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

I support John Morrison as WWE Champion, especially seeing as he's way more talented than every single champion in the E' right now. And yes, he is over, and no he does not have really bad mic skills, even the NXT promo was AVERAGE. Not bad. 

He is not the next HBK because his in ring skills are more exciting, but currently psychology is worse. Their promos ae about equal with JoMo edging out if you use his ECW heel character. So yes, Morrison does deserve to be World Champion if Sheamus and Rey can hold a world title.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

LMFAO ...

"Morrison is more talented than every 'E champion ... he is MORE EXCITING THAN HBK ... his mic skills edge out HBK's mic skills ..."

Unbelievable, just truly unbelievable.

Dark Raiden, how am I supposed to take you seriously anymore?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Why is a high flying wrestler now referred to as a spotmonkey? John Morrison has the best flowing and most diverse moveset currently in the WWE, he was the TV wrestler of 2009, so tell me again how he can be a spotmonkey.
> 
> Believe or not guys, mic skills is not the deciding factor in every superstar, sooner or later *the WWE are going to need someone who can go in the ring and consistently put on ****+ matches, that man is Morrison*, he also has one of the most unique and great looks in all of the WWE.


I laughed. "Consistently put on ****+ matches"? Come on, now.


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

He is a train wreck on the mic and he botches his finisher ALL the time. Yeah lets put the title on him now.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> Anyone on here that claims Morrison has good or even average mic skills is blindly marking.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> ...



That was hard to watch. I kinda felt embarrassed and sad for Morrison after seeing that. Riley had a big wtf look on his face.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> Anyone on here that claims Morrison has good or even average mic skills is blindly marking.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


I'm not a Morrison mark, and I will say he isn't as bad as people make him out to be on the mic. Wow, one bad promo, kill the guy. Every person in the WWE did a shitty promo from time to time. Go back to his heel days with the Miz and watch his dirt sheet and promos on ECW. A face role doesn't work for him.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cycløps said:


> I'm not a Morrison mark, and I will say he isn't as bas as people make him out to be on the mic. Wow, one bad promo, kill the guy. Every person in the WWE did a shitty promo from time to time. Go back to his heel days with the Miz and watch his dirt sheet and promos on ECW. A face role doesn't work for him.


I'm not trying to make the guy seem terrible. I just want to get the point across that if he can't keep his composure for the simplest of promos then he CANNOT be considered a contender for a world title.

I like the guy, and I feel he has potential (which I have repeated over and over in this thread) ... but he is not nearly ready for the main event scene due to his inconsistent, and occasionally horrid, mic work.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> I'm not trying to make the guy seem terrible. I just want to get the point across that if he can't keep his composure for the simplest of promos then he CANNOT be considered a contender for a world title.
> 
> I like the guy, and I feel he has potential (which I have repeated over and over in this thread) ... but he is not nearly ready for the main event scene due to his inconsistent, and occasionally horrid, mic work.


Or give him a manager


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cycløps said:


> I'm not a Morrison mark, and I will say he isn't as bas as people make him out to be on the mic. Wow, one bad promo, kill the guy.* Every person in the WWE did a shitty promo from time to time*. Go back to his heel days with the Miz and watch his dirt sheet and promos on ECW. A face role doesn't work for him.


Yeah, but he's done hundreds of them.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

He reminds me to much of jeff hardy

If he were to win I couldn't see him feuding with sheamus, for the title with hhh returning and cena around.

I'm going to be the dark horse and say let orton,edge or jericho win it. F'** young talent,

lets do the logic people say raw sucks right, and the mainevents are only 12 minutes. Well that means guys like cena, orton, edge, hhh, etc. only get 20 minutes of time at most, while the rest of the show is left to young talent. They do a sucky job at carrying the show and keeping ones interest.

Miz is the only entertaining mid carder in the wwe


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Or give him a manager


I assumed WWE had banned managers, along with blood and acknowledging the names of referees.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I assumed WWE had banned managers, along with blood and acknowledging the names of referees.


No, that would mean THD, the Usos, the SES, Ted Dibiase and some more people wouldn't be there. And I believe they stopped the ref naming thing.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> I laughed. "Consistently put on ****+ matches"? Come on, now.


All his matches with Punk, Hardy, Mysterio, Edge, Jericho last year were at least ***1/2 stars imo, and those were just on TV so imagine what he could do with a good amount of time on PPV.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to mark for Morrison but come on. To the people who still do, and defend him by saying 'Oh he screwed up one single promo so what', would you please shut the hell up? the ONLY decvent promo Morrison has done as a face was the Dirt Sheet Reunion before Bragging Rights i believe it was, and that's only because he's comfortable playing off The Miz, EVERY OTHER TIME he's had a mic he's been varying degrees of awful.

Don't make me bring up the Mr Ziggles stuff.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Mojo_Rising said:


> I used to mark for Morrison but come on. To the people who still do, and defend him by saying 'Oh he screwed up one single promo so what', would you please shut the hell up? the ONLY decvent promo Morrison has done as a face was the Dirt Sheet Reunion before Bragging Rights i believe it was, and that's only because he's comfortable playing off The Miz, EVERY OTHER TIME he's had a mic he's been varying degrees of awful.
> 
> Don't make me bring up the Mr Ziggles stuff.


The Mr Ziggles stuff was awful, the Braveheart stuff was awful, the dancing to Michael Jackson was awful, I don't expect Morrison to be comfortable with that sort of material.

However, his 'Palace of Wisdom' WWE.com videos are still as good as the dirt sheet was mostly because it's his own material. I just think he's lost his confidence with being given a live mic through all the SD turmoilor maybe he just sucks on the mic as a face.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Maybe he just sucks in general.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Morrison heel is ok on the mic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UuvLZ_A6ZA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c88FFFcIiJA

but his moveset screams babyface and that's the major problem


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Notice how all the terrible promos people bring up have been done since he turned face? That should speak volumes, Morrison is not comfortable in the mic when he has no damn character, and is made to say ridiulous things. As a heel he's fine. I'm sure he'd be fine if he could play a face with a character too, but alas, he has not.

Morrison hasn't done 'hundreds' of awful promos, since he's never given the opportunity to talk as a face on the mic. Probably because without a character he has nothing to say. Maybe if he get's a push, they might give him a character. Maybe let him structure his own promos, and have him say things that his character would be comfortable with.

Morrison haters are ridiculous. A couple of bad face promos and he's 'terrible' and unable to improve. Yet nobody complained when he was heel and on the mic. Was reading a small bit of Orton interview before where he personally said he's not comfortable on the mic and it took him years to improve upon it. Morrison has been given just over a year as a face, give him time for gods sake.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE should just revert him to his old 'Guru Of Greatness/Shaman Of Sexy/Better Than You' gimmick he could do a great job as a heel and be contending the WWE title. As a face though he's very bland. Not annoying like Bourne or Kingston, but just bland.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Notice how all the terrible promos people bring up have been done since he turned face? That should speak volumes, Morrison is not comfortable in the mic when he has no damn character, and is made to say ridiulous things. As a heel he's fine. I'm sure he'd be fine if he could play a face with a character too, but alas, he has not.
> 
> Morrison hasn't done 'hundreds' of awful promos, since he's never given the opportunity to talk as a face on the mic. Probably because without a character he has nothing to say. Maybe if he get's a push, they might give him a character. Maybe let him structure his own promos, and have him say things that his character would be comfortable with.
> 
> Morrison haters are ridiculous. A couple of bad face promos and he's 'terrible' and unable to improve. Yet nobody complained when he was heel and on the mic. Was reading a small bit of Orton interview before where he personally said he's not comfortable on the mic and it took him years to improve upon it. Morrison has been given just over a year as a face, give him time for gods sake.


Morrison can't draw heat as a heel. His heel promo's are nonsensical and lack focus. Using complex sentences and metaphors doesn't make you a good promo-cutter. Morrison has been in the company years, he should be able to structure a simple promo by now. 

He is fine as a mid-carder right now.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like Morrison, but i don't think he deserves to be champion

I love his matches, but he booooooores me when he talks

He sound so uncomfortable

He's the exact opposite of Miz, who is good when he talks but can bore you to death in the ring

Maybe they made a good tag team cuz they compliment each other so well


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

at least go back to using the moonlight drive as a finisher and starship pain as a signature move, i mean come on its like rvd pinning someone with a split legged moonsault.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

I always thought his heel promos were better and funnier, using metaphors and stuff. And the fact that he never smiled unless he was being a douche. Nowadays he'll smile constantly or just have a concerned look on his face. 

Amazing in the ring though, I know he's not great on the mic but I forget all about that after watching one of his matches. I do think he's going to win it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Morrison can't draw heat as a heel. His heel promo's are nonsensical and lack focus. Using complex sentences and metaphors doesn't make you a good promo-cutter. Morrison has been in the company years, he should be able to structure a simple promo by now.
> 
> He is fine as a mid-carder right now.


He drew good heat in some of his best heel promos in ECW. So not sure what you're talking about. 'Lacked Focus?' I don't think they were supposed to make perfect sense tbh, he was quirky and talked in various philosophical terms...I did philosophy...It doesn't make sense to me either. 

If you're talking about entrance heat, entrance reaction is overrated. A lot of guys don't get great reactions when they're music hits, what matter is the reaction they get when they're in the ring.

Morrison has structured a simple promo, a fair few times when he's been given the chance, however most of them have been as a heel, when he had a character.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread should be renamed "John Morrison as a HEEL for WWE Champion". John Morrison's character DOES NOT work as a babyface, even if he had Chris Jericho mic-skills.


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Klebold said:


> WE would just revert him to his old 'Guru Of Greatness/Shaman Of Sexy/Better Than You' gimmick he could do a great job as a heel and be contending the WWE title. As a face though he's very bland. Not annoying like Bourne or Kingston, but just bland.


^This.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> This thread should be renamed "John Morrison as a HEEL for WWE Champion". John Morrison's character DOES NOT work as a babyface, even if he had Chris Jericho mic-skills.


this. 

But fact of the matter is the fans don't boo a guy who does 450 springboard or Moonsaults.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Maybe they made a good tag team cuz they compliment each other so well


Do you mean like what they're doing with Anderson and Jeff HArdy atm


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> He drew good heat in some of his best heel promos in ECW. So not sure what you're talking about. 'Lacked Focus?' I don't think they were supposed to make perfect sense tbh, he was quirky and talked in various philosophical terms...I did philosophy...It doesn't make sense to me either.
> 
> If you're talking about entrance heat, entrance reaction is overrated. A lot of guys don't get great reactions when they're music hits, what matter is the reaction they get when they're in the ring.
> 
> Morrison has structured a simple promo, a fair few times when he's been given the chance, however most of them have been as a heel, when he had a character.


I would like to see these examples of good heat. 

The point of a promo is to add fire to a feud. Raven could talk in philosophical terms, whilst making it relevant. Morison has never managed either, as face or heel. As a heel his promo's were meaningless, despite his literary ability. Now as a face, he is probably among the top five worst promo cutters in the company.

R-Truth gets a reaction from his entrance to his battles in the ring. Morrison has far more potential then him. So it's no excuse. 

Most mid-carders have little character development. Morrison hasn't proved himself to warrant time and money into developing his character.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I would like to see these examples of good heat.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related

Someone posted it earlier in this thread.

Bear in mind this is ECW.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO1H4QSDXHU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r03WuWJRtIw

the " you suck" chants were edited right?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

P.Smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related
> 
> Someone posted it earlier in this thread.
> 
> Bear in mind this is ECW.


I wouldn't class that as good heat. Promo started well, but as usual he struggles towards the end.



4hisdamnself said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO1H4QSDXHU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r03WuWJRtIw
> 
> the " you suck" chants were edited right?


Ok I will give you that, he drew heat. But be serious, its cheap heat anyone can draw. The promos themselves were still average at best. This won't cut it at main-event level.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Seems the general consensus from people who aren't douchebag JoMo haters is that he's held back by his lack of promo skills. But then (and I know I'm going to open a massive can of worms here by talking about TNA) Abyss is crap, and yet he's established in the World championship division. This is one for the Brits on here, but his promos aren't even up to Hollyoaks standards.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> *Most mid-carders have little character development. Morrison hasn't proved himself to warrant time and money into developing his character.*


*

That's just it. Morrison HAD had a developed character as a heel. Like MVP, his character was killed once he turned face. Blame it on management.*


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

You can't stay heel throughout your whole career. That's why I was so disappointed that they re-turned Edge on the Draft. I remember Edge being an absolute star in 2002


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Seems the general consensus from people who aren't douchebag JoMo haters is that he's held back by his lack of promo skills. But then (and I know I'm going to open a massive can of worms here by talking about TNA) Abyss is crap, and yet he's established in the World championship division. This is one for the Brits on here, but his promos aren't even up to Hollyoaks standards.


Jomo's promos are 'doctors' standards in that case.

He isnt world champion material, in the slightest.

Have you seen what he looks like? He looks like he should be in gay pornos, not winning world titles.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> This thread should be renamed "John Morrison as a HEEL for WWE Champion".


Vintage IWC fpalm


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

lol at all the Morrison haters bringing up his face promos as pretty much being the worst ever.
I'm gonna laugh when he either wins MITB or starts main eventing and kills all the BS about him not cutting good promos.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Honestly, when has the majority of the IWC actually liked a present day promo by a face?


Faces are limited to what they can say compared to Pre-PG era. They can't insult the hell out of their opponents anymore. The best insults we get are "You're a jerk' "You run your mouth too much"


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh God I hope not...he doesnt look like a WWE Champion his Gimmick reminds me of The Brady Bunch, seems like they stuck him in the 80's......


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Personally I would mark out so much to see JoMo as WWE champion, however it's highly unlikley to happen, still that been said I think he would have a shot at the WHC but WWE would need to move him back to smackdown first (why they moved him to raw in the first place baffles me).


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

P.Smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related
> 
> Someone posted it earlier in this thread.
> 
> Bear in mind this is ECW.


That is a epic promo (compared to usual Morrison standards) .. I somehow have a hard time believing that a guy who can cut promos like the one you just mentioned actually showed stage fright on NXT and cuts embarrasing promos as a face .. I guess they should sacrifice the flashy moveset and just turn him heel, that's the only way to save him .. He doesn't bore me as a face , but he shouldn't get on the mic , he fails really badly (as a face) ..


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8gdkqRg0Ck

4:50 is epic.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

It's such a shame he can't manage to be like this on a live mic


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I would tend to agree with the OP if his character was still the same as it was in ECW. I could stand him then. But his mic work as a face is dreadful.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> It's such a shame he can't manage to be like this on a live mic


Must be stage fright. He's comfortable when he's being himself in front of a camera, and he knows that he can do a re-take if he messes up his line. But in front of a live audience of hundreds of people, and knowing he only has one take, he chokes up.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

P.Smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related
> 
> This was an awesome promo, that is the John Morrison i wanna see. Imagine if he was talking like that on Raw, he would be over with the fans and draw some heat.
> 
> WWE just seems to forget about past, i wished the writers should look at some John Morrison stuff on ECW and open their fukn eyes and realise that John Morrison being a face is not working and try an help develop his character. Seein that he on Raw there big chance for the WWE to turn him heel, but knowin the WWE they will have him remain as a face.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Morrison's highest spot in hsi career would be upper mid card kind of like Christian or Kane. 

I just don't see it around him.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8gdkqRg0Ck
> 
> 4:50 is epic.


Miz and Morrison arguing backstage was also epic.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison can play as a face. He just needs to be a face with his palace of wisdom/Jim Morrison gimmick, and not a babyface kissing up to the fans


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

4hisdamnself said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8gdkqRg0Ck
> 
> 4:50 is epic.


That promo screams brilliance .. I don't know why John Morrison's mic skills have degraded to such a level ? May be he is not comfortable being a kiss ass face ?
He can surely cut a good one ..


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

P.Smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related
> 
> Someone posted it earlier in this thread.
> 
> Bear in mind this is ECW.


Watch this guys , and then comment about John Morrison sucking on the mic !
I am going to set the night on Fiiiiiirrre


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a good promo of Morrison as a face.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foW6sVXYAZQ


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Swag said:


> Here's a good promo of Morrison as a face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foW6sVXYAZQ


That was nothing special to be honest .. John Morrison face promos have really sucked .. His heel promos are miles better ..


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Swag said:


> Here's a good promo of Morrison as a face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foW6sVXYAZQ


That was amazing omg omg omg :side:


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Swag said:


> Morrison can play as a face. He just needs to be a face with his palace of wisdom/Jim Morrison gimmick, and not a babyface kissing up to the fans


The whole reason to why Morrison is poor on the mic is down to the crappy catchphrases. 

Not to mention, why do people keep saying that every face in the WWE panders to the fans. Morrison doesn't pander to the fans. I don't get where you got this notion from, and if he did, that'd still not be the reason to why he is poor on the mic.

Cut the catchphrases and get into a more serious role with a serious contender that would put him on the map, such as Jericho.

That's how you use Morrison, not turn him heel or change his gimmick. Give his character some tweaking like Kofi did before his feud with Orton and give him a big name to feud with.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh god no wwe champion? I hate to see him opening the show with 15minutes promos on raw every week. He has a far better chance on smackdown.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate to see anyone opening with 15 minute promos every week. Promos shouldn't last that long. I think Edge did a perfect one in the run-up to WM: Jericho not shutting the fuck up, then in comes Edge, hits him with a spear, gets in close and says 'speeeear' and fucks off, cue entrance music.

In conclusion, Edge shouldn't have been re-turned.

Oh, now I remember what I was gonna say: why do heel fans think they're such a cut above anyway?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The whole reason to why Morrison is poor on the mic is down to the crappy catchphrases.
> 
> Not to mention, why do people keep saying that every face in the WWE panders to the fans. Morrison doesn't pander to the fans. I don't get where you got this notion from, and if he did, that'd still not be the reason to why he is poor on the mic.
> 
> ...


Smiling all the time, giving his sunglasses to fans, talking about the WWE universe, giving high-fives, is not pandering to the fans?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The whole reason to why Morrison is poor on the mic is down to the crappy catchphrases.


The whole reason to why Morrison is poor on the mic is down to him being poor on the mic. 

John Cena has some of the worst catchphrases in the business but delivers his lines as good as anyone, Morrison just sucks.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Morrison is just average overall. When he was a heel he was garbage on the stick too. Always cutting promos that didn't make any sense in a sad attempt to come off like warrior or savage. But it didn't work because his voice is terrible and his delivery is just awful. Jeez.

Heel Mcintyre>>>>>>>>>>>Heel Morrison.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

They could always improve his promo cutting by throwing him in at the deep end - give him a show like the Highlight reel. They could call it the Palace of Wisdom. Come on, creative, if only to kill all hope


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205wTVlDnG8&feature=related
> 
> Someone posted it earlier in this thread.
> 
> Bear in mind this is ECW.


that promo was terrible. Morrison just doesn't have IT. 

Nothing wrong with him remaining a mid-carder for life. Someone has to do it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> *that promo was terrible*. Morrison just doesn't have IT.
> 
> Nothing wrong with him remaining a mid-carder for life. Someone has to do it.


:lmao


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think he is championship material yet. Unfortunately, his detractors are right - his promos aren't very good, especially as a face.

However, his heel promos are good, which leads me to believe that he might be successful as a tweener one day. Also, he consistently puts on great matches, which is more important to me than speechwork. So there's plenty to work with there.

Oh, and I just got to say...the Miz was rubbish when he entered the WWE, and he is rubbish today. Subpar and sloppy matches combined with promos that make you sound like a whiney 12 year old schoolboy are not the building blocks of a world champion. How anyone can like the Miz over Morrison, or even like the Miz at all, is beyond me.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been watching the Dirt sheet, and I have to admit I'm quite amused, but I don't want him heel, so if they could make a babyface version of his dirt sheet persona, that'd be great.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Those heel promos on ECW were terrible - a total fucking joke... but an even bigger joke, was that the charismaless, bore, Morrison got all that promo time, and stunk up the place, while Punk hardly got any. Morrison sucks on the mic, whether it's as a heel or face - he just hasn't got the personality or talking ability needed to be an major player.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The whole reason to why Morrison is poor on the mic is down to him being poor on the mic.
> 
> John Cena has some of the worst catchphrases in the business but delivers his lines as good as anyone, Morrison just sucks.


Did you watch his ECW promos ?? Aren't they above average / good ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

thelegendkiller said:


> Did you watch his ECW promos ?? Aren't they above average / good ?


Yeah, I did watch them, and no they aren't above average or good. They're bad.

I have HIGH standards. I don't even like Shawn Michaels on the mic, so why do you think I'd tolerate John Morrison?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

thelegendkiller said:


> Did you watch his ECW promos ?? Aren't they above average / good ?


No promo of Morrison's has ever been above average. His promos are an awful assualt on the ears.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

mblonde09 said:


> No promo of Morrison's has ever been above average. His promos are an awful assualt on the ears.





Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I did watch them, and no they aren't above average or good. They're bad.
> 
> I have HIGH standards. I don't even like Shawn Michaels on the mic, so why do you think I'd tolerate John Morrison?


OK , 2 people can have different opinions .. Never mind ..


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> that promo was terrible. Morrison just doesn't have IT.
> 
> Nothing wrong with him remaining a mid-carder for life. Someone has to do it.


This is just laughable.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I did watch them, and no they aren't above average or good. They're bad.
> 
> I have HIGH standards. I don't even like Shawn Michaels on the mic, so why do you think I'd tolerate John Morrison?


I think you mean you have DOUBLE standards, you call out HBK for being bad on the mic and then apparently someone like The Miz is the best thing to ever happen on this planet.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Shit, I forgot... Shawn Michaels wasn't very good at promos, but he was
1. The most popular star of the 90s
2. The founder of DX


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL at Michaels being the most popular star of the 90's. WWE nearly went out of business during the year he was the face of the company. That goes to Austin.



P.Smith said:


> I think you mean you have DOUBLE standards, you call out HBK for being bad on the mic and then apparently someone like The Miz is the best thing to ever happen on this planet.


The Miz wouldn't even get into my top ten on the mic so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> The Miz wouldn't even get into my top ten on the mic so I don't know what you're talking about.


You seem to worship him enough right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And with good reason, his mic skills are excellent (and when I said he wouldn't crack the top ten, I mean all time, not today).

I'm not denying he has faults, I'm just overlooking them because they don't matter to me.


----------



## sarphira313 (Nov 16, 2009)

At time like this....when WWE has not much of a " Future Talent", i think Morrison is one of those guys who really proved themselves. After becoming a successful tag team champion, he showed he can make fans cheer for singles title matches.

Besides...as we all know, its upto "WWE" who they push and who they care. To be honest...when someone is ready to boost up, WWE brings another talent to charisma. When the old one starts to blurr...they try to get rid of him pretty lame way....OH IT'S TRUE!!

As for being WWE champion, i really don't think he should be champion until late this year. But after some decent storyline & feud being heel(probably against Miz...because they still have some unfinished business) he might get some main event matches to boost up!


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> Those heel promos on ECW were terrible - a total fucking joke... but an even bigger joke, was that the charismaless, bore, Morrison got all that promo time, and stunk up the place, while Punk hardly got any. Morrison sucks on the mic, whether it's as a heel or face - he just hasn't got the personality or talking ability needed to be an major player.


 Huh ? Those were awesome promos, how it is a joke ? ...thats the John Morrison every one want to see. The good thing about it was him being a heel fited very well with is character unlike today WWE has made him look like joke. Like i said on this thread if he was heel cutting the promos and having the mic skills he had on ECW...he will get over. Man, what do you want from the guy ? 

I like CM Punk, but don't get mad coz he didn't get any promo time back then.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

> Smiling all the time, giving his sunglasses to fans, talking about the WWE universe, giving high-fives, is not pandering to the fans?


Smiling all the time is considered pandering to the fans? He doesn't talk about the WWE Universe either and just because he gives his sunglasses to the fans that doesn't make him some suck up face. Do people understand the concept behind being a face? Not to mention those small things aren't exactly the reason to why Morrison's character is poor. It needs minor tweaking to turn into a more serious role, that's all.


> The whole reason to why Morrison is poor on the mic is down to him being poor on the mic.
> 
> John Cena has some of the worst catchphrases in the business but delivers his lines as good as anyone, Morrison just sucks.


That doesn't make sense, you've not given a reason to why he's poor on the mic. He's poor on the mic because he attempts to be funny with lame jokes, like his stuff when feuding against The Miz and say things like "The Shaman of Sexy" or "The Palace of Wisdom". Give him some better stuff to work with in a more serious role and he'll be passable. I won't say he will become great on the mic because that comes with time but giving him more serious stuff to work with will contribute alot to improving his mic skills.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Those heel promos on ECW were terrible - a total fucking joke... but an even bigger joke, was that the charismaless, bore, Morrison got all that promo time, and stunk up the place, while Punk hardly got any. Morrison sucks on the mic, whether it's as a heel or face - he just hasn't got the personality or talking ability needed to be an major player.


Blind hater, and nothing else :no:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I did watch them, and no they aren't above average or good. They're bad.
> 
> I have HIGH standards. I don't even like Shawn Michaels on the mic, so why do you think I'd tolerate John Morrison?


More like you go horny for heels that are good on the mic, but hate on every babyface character (except for Christian who you like because of his heel run) 

You think JBL was the best smackdown champion ever, and miz is the best thing on raw. Well they both can't wrestle for shit (and JBL is good on the mic, not great)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> More like you go horny for heels that are good on the mic, but hate on every babyface character (except for Christian who you like because of his heel run)


Excuse me....are you telling me WHY I like who I like? Are you me? Because if not, I suggest you back up.

I like anyone who entertains me on the mic. Heel or face is not relevant to me as long as they get the job done. Unfortunately, MOST faces are cheesy and say ridiculous things like John Cena, which is difficult to appreciate, because I'm not a child. And, fuck, I even like Cena. Not his character of course, I mean as a general talent, but I still do to this day because he's a highly talented person. My favourite wrestler in the business is currently a face (Anderson), the wrestler I respect more than anyone in the WWE (Undertaker) is currently a face, and my favourite wrestler of all time (Austin) was a face. They just aren't ridiculous, lame ones. Can you deal with that? 



Swag said:


> You think JBL was the best smackdown champion ever, and miz is the best thing on raw.


I think Jericho is the best thing on Raw. You don't even know what I think, yet you're pretending you do. How funny.



Swag said:


> Well they both can't wrestle for shit


Is that a relevant factor? 



Jerichaholic4life said:


> That doesn't make sense, you've not given a reason to why he's poor on the mic. He's poor on the mic because he attempts to be funny with lame jokes, like his stuff when feuding against The Miz and say things like "The Shaman of Sexy" or "The Palace of Wisdom". Give him some better stuff to work with in a more serious role and he'll be passable. I won't say he will become great on the mic because that comes with time but giving him more serious stuff to work with will contribute alot to improving his mic skills.


THAT doesn't make sense. Nothing you SAY makes you bad on the mic. Give The Miz John Morrison's lines and he'll be a good mic worker who talks nonsense, keep them on Morrison and he'll be a bad mic worker who talks nonsense. Simple as. You want a reason? He sounds uncomfortable, he sounds like he's reading everything off a cue card, he's an uncharismatic man trying to FORCE charisma into his delivery, and he has no ability to convey emotions. No pitch, no tone. Everything sounds exactly the same. How's that, is that a sufficient enough reason?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> Excuse me....are you telling me WHY I like who I like? Are you me? Because if not, I suggest you back up.
> 
> I like anyone who entertains me on the mic. Heel or face is not relevant to me as long as they get the job done. Unfortunately, MOST faces are cheesy and say ridiculous things like John Cena, which is difficult to appreciate, because I'm not a child. And, fuck, I even like Cena. Not his character of course, I mean as a general talent, but I still do to this day because he's a highly talented person. My favourite wrestler in the business is currently a face (Anderson), the wrestler I respect more than anyone in the WWE (Undertaker) is currently a face, and my favourite wrestler of all time (Austin) was a face. They just aren't ridiculous, lame ones. Can you deal with that?


I'm talking about present day faces. I haven't seen you once say that you actually like a babyface on the mic, but you're always digging heels that can talk, Riley, Miz, Barrett, etc. Taker doesn't do shit on the mic. I'm trying to say that you seem to appreciate mic work more than the actual wrestling itself




> I think Jericho is the best thing on Raw. You don't even know what I think, yet you're pretending you do. How funny.


Regardless, you're a big fanboy of him.




> Is that a relevant factor?


Considering their in the "wrestling" buisness and not the comedy buisness, yes, wrestling is an important factor.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm talking about present day faces. I haven't seen you once say that you actually like a babyface on the mic, but you're always digging heels that can talk, Riley, Miz, Barrett, etc.


There are many good faces on the mic, they just don't have much worth saying. That's the big difference. I think Triple H is excellent on the mic, I think Cena is excellent on the mic, I think Taker is excellent on the mic. You already know I like Christian's mic work. To a lesser extent, I think MVP is good on the mic, I think Watson shows great promise on the mic on NXT. He'll have to tweak his gimmick to achieve major success though. So yeah, I have no problem with faces mic work. Material? Yes. Ability. No.



> Taker doesn't do shit on the mic.


Taker occasionally speaks, and I love it when he does. He's excellent, he knows how to convey his character in words perfectly. 



> I'm trying to say that you seem to appreciate mic work more than the actual wrestling itself


REALLY? Now where did you get a crazy idea like that? It couldn't have been from me, because I've never let the entire fucking forum know that repeatedly. 



> Considering their in the "wrestling" buisness and not the comedy buisness, yes, wrestling is an important factor.


Good thing I'm not asking them to be funny. I'm an absolutely obsessive fan of stand up, I have that covered. I'm asking them to convey their storylines well through mic work. The REAL wrestling business is UFC (well, a mix of wrestling and other styles but you get the point), and if I were watching that, I would focus ENTIRELY on ring ability, because there, it's a necessity. You won't survive if you can't do it. No wrestler in the WWE today would survive in MMA except maybe Swagger.

The WWE is a television show. It requires basic athletic ability and training in order for you to perform the scripted moves, but it doesn't require you to master the art of working a match. They are NOT actually fighting. WWE thrives on characters, it's storytelling, and the good characters are the ones who can convey themselves through mic work.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

thelegendkiller said:


> Did you watch his ECW promos ?? Aren't they above average / good ?


That is the entire problem. People have shown a few promos that they think are good, but that heel ECW promo that people think is so great is BARELY average. It isnt about the words, it isn't about the tone of voice, but it is about how it flows. As a speaker he puts emphasis on the wrong words, he pauses in odd places. Honestly, that promo seemed more like he was reading it or had someone talking in his ear than it was anything off the cuff. It is even more important in a pre-scripted promo to be smooth than it is an ad-lib. 

I am sure he could be worked with, there are times he has seemed much better, but his entire body of promo work is well below average. His "epic" or "great" promos may sometimes reach the point of being above average, but that really isn't something to brag about. Until his worst promos get a whole lot better he really isn't that ready to be a major title holder.

Complaining that WWE isn't doing anything with his character is not really a valid argument. It seems WWE has been more than willing to let people develop their own character in the past. Even if the character he has now isn't ideal, he has had more opportunity to shine than many wrestlers EVER get in the WWE. He just hasn't taken that ball and run with it. 

The person who mentioned catch phrases is also right. In a promo JoMo will go from first person and seeming to be on to something to third person to get a catchphrase in. The problem is he doesn't do that transition smoothly either in tone and pacing, nor in basic grammar. I am not watching WWE to see great grammar. I didn't even really notice it consciously until I really analyzed a promo to try to figure out what it is that was making it feel wrong. But those flaws are still there and to me they just add up to something a little wrong with the promo I am listening to. Even without any conscious analysis the promo just feels wrong. 

I hate to see any wrestler fail. I hope he starts getting it right, but it just doesn't seem like I am seeing a lot of improvement or development from JoMo in the last year. That can't all be put in the laps of creative. It is his career, he needs to do something about it or he becomes another footnote in WWE history.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I can easily see Morrison as a future WWE Champion. He certainly has in ring skills. I would say he needs to improve on his promo skills just a little nit, nothing major. But along with guys like the miz, kofi, he is definitely one for the future.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

> THAT doesn't make sense. Nothing you SAY makes you bad on the mic. Give The Miz John Morrison's lines and he'll be a good mic worker who talks nonsense, keep them on Morrison and he'll be a bad mic worker who talks nonsense. Simple as. You want a reason? He sounds uncomfortable, he sounds like he's reading everything off a cue card, he's an uncharismatic man trying to FORCE charisma into his delivery, and he has no ability to convey emotions. No pitch, no tone. Everything sounds exactly the same. How's that, is that a sufficient enough reason?


Exactly, you've just proven my point. He sounds uncomfortable and reading the promos off a cue card, why? Because it's nonsensical dribble. Which gives the impression that Morrison is trying to hard to force his silly lines onto us in an attempt to make himself look funny when it just doesn't work.

Now I am in no way saying that giving Morrison better material will make him a better mic worker but it will undoubtedly help him cut a more convincing promo, granted it won't be great but it will be passable and much less forced.

Look at his promo against The Miz before Bragging Rights, watch it from 6:30 onwards. 






He showed signs of promise and even though it wasn't anything fantastic atleast it was better than most of the promos he's cut. The reason is, is because he was actually in a feud by that point. It's hard for Morrison when on the mic if he's not doing anything and not in a feud, none of his promos are relevant and are meaningless. Give Morrison something relevant to do, give him exposure week in and week out with another superstar that means something. It won't automatically make him a great promo cutter but it will be a vast improvement.

Whereas you talk about Morrison like he's a lost cause. I'm not saying he's destined to be World Champion but you talk absolute rubbish about him time and time again and act as if he's useless when he's a great asset to RAW and has alot of unlocked potential to create something great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Exactly, you've just proven my point. He sounds uncomfortable and reading the promos off a cue card, why? Because it's nonsensical dribble. Which gives the impression that Morrison is trying to hard to force his silly lines onto us in an attempt to make himself look funny when it just doesn't work.


I didn't prove your point. You're convinced his lines are what makes him bad and you're wrong, that's all there is to it. I know, because there's so many good mic workers who say stupid shit all the time and they don't sound bad doing it like him.



> *Now I am in no way saying that giving Morrison better material will make him a better mic worker* but it will undoubtedly help him cut a more convincing promo, granted it won't be great but it will be passable and much less forced.


That's EXACTLY what you're saying, you're contradicting yourself in the same post. Becoming less forced and more convincing WOULD be making him better. The problem is, it doesn't work like that.

I don't know why I bother arguing with anybody sometimes, it never changes a damn thing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^The point of an argument is to argue different opinions. Just because you think one thing, and talk about it over and over again, doesn't mean that people are going to automatically agree with you and somehow 'see the light'.

Morrison has had some dreadful material to work with as a face, there isn't much doubting that. Some people, like Pyro will say that all his promos are shit. While I would disagree and say that those heel promos posted are pretty good tbh. They are at least solid, and good enough to main event. But as a face, it obviously isn't working micwise.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Way to ignore the rest of my post that pretty much proved Morrison is a great asset to RAW despite what you think of him.

His lines are what make him bad because they're the reason to why he is awkward and uncomfortable on the mic in the first place. I don't like to repeat myself but seeing as you've ignored most of my comment i'll have to. Morrison is not in a current feud, he's not doing anything and hasn't been for some time now, this automatically makes it hard for Morrison to cut promos beacuse they're not relevant to something. Now with the clip I just showed you, where he was in a current feud, he suddenly looked more impressive, why? Because he was in a feud and had a storyline to cooperate with unlike today that helped him when cutting the promo.

You describe Morrison as somewhat of a lost cause who just is a terrible mic worker no matter what is given to him. That I disagree with entirely because the clip I posted gave evidence to my point. Now I am the first to admit Morrison is pretty poor on the mic but I know that being put into a feud and storyline to work with, it'd contribute to making him look so much better.



> That's EXACTLY what you're saying, you're contradicting yourself in the same post. Becoming less forced and more convincing WOULD be making him better.
> 
> I don't know why I bother arguing with anybody sometimes, it never changes a damn thing.


You obvioulsy don't understand what I am saying here. Giving Morrison better material won't make him a better mic worker but it will give that impression that he is. Give him more stuff to work with in a decent storyline helps him have more to work with and whilst he cuts a promo in a decent storyline to work with, he'd not have improved on the mic because the potential was already there but it gives the impression that he has improved because the stuff he worked with before was poor because he was never put into a serious storyline before.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Way to ignore the rest of my post that pretty much proved Morrison is a great asset to RAW despite what you think of him.


It didn't prove anything and wasn't relevant, so I skipped it. 



> His lines are what make him bad because they're the reason to why he is awkward and uncomfortable on the mic in the first place.


Right, so that's why John Cena and Triple H are awkward on the mic. Oh wait, they aren't...



> I don't like to repeat myself but seeing as you've ignored most of my comment i'll have to. Morrison is not in a current feud, he's not doing anything and hasn't been for some time now, this automatically makes it hard for Morrison to cut promos beacuse they're not relevant to something. Now with the clip I just showed you, where he was in a current feud, he suddenly looked more impressive, why? Because he was in a feud and had a storyline to cooperate with unlike today that helped him when cutting the promo.


I already know the clip you posted, I don't have to watch it again. It's bad.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Morrison's mic-work was fine during his ECW heel days, bordering on good, and during his time with Melina he got over without being needed to talk by and large. If WWE feel like it they can make a star out of Morrison again as a heel - he can still be the modern day answer to Shawn Michaels. He, like MVP and Kennedy was a victim of WWE's lack of wanting to put World Titles on new guys from a few years back. Now they're making up for lost time by throwing a ton of new rookies out there and seeing what works, so it'll be interesting to see if Morrison is one of them that gets given a shot or if they've completely given up.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Right, so that's why John Cena and Triple H are awkward on the mic. Oh wait, they aren't...


In all honesty...Cena is a goofy character therefore him saying those kind of lines make sense, and doesn't contradict his character. Triple H, after the DX stuff is the same. He's good with goofy humor. Morrison is supposed to be a 'rock star' like character, so why would he be cracking lame jokes and calling people 'Mr. Ziggles'. It works for guys who are supposed to be like that, but not for Morrison who was supposed to be considered 'cooler than cool'...obviously all the cool guys watch Spongebob these days :side:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™;8582614 said:


> It didn't prove anything and wasn't relevant, so I skipped it.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Well that's more of an opionon than anything, but Morrison owns them in wrestling skills anyway


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Pyro™;8582614 said:


> It didn't prove anything and wasn't relevant, so I skipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the point in arguing with you when you just pick out quotes and attempt pin them against me when you don't address the entire post like I do. 

The bottom line is, is that your Morrison hate is ridiculous and quite frankly tiresome. I'm done with you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> What's the point in arguing with you when you just pick out quotes and attempt pin them against me when you don't address the entire post like I do.


I don't need to address the entire post because the entire post isn't relevant, I'm only replying to things that need to be addressed.



> The bottom line is, is that your Morrison hate is ridiculous and quite frankly tiresome. *I'm done with you*.


Thank God, I just wish it was easier to get that result.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Swag said:


> Well that's more of an opionon than anything, but Morrison owns them in wrestling skills anyway


Not really, no he doesn't.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Yes, he really does. If given a chance to wrestle at main evnet level. Morrison would out perform most guys.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know why I bother arguing with anybody sometimes, it never changes a damn thing.


Pyro, have you ever admitted that you were wrong? Because I'd like to see it.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

All this fighting over and bickering over Miz and Morrison.

Well, if one is closer to a title than the other it is Miz ... he is simply much better on the mic - and that is more of a priority for a champion, tbh.

Morrison, even in his average and every-once-in-a-while above average promos, is still forced and awkward at key moments in any given promo.

As I've said before, Morrison has talent, and even a little talent on the mic ... but I'd rather see that talent progressed and revamped over the next appx 2 year before he is main eventing ppv's and going after a world title.

Miz, while I occasionally find his promos to be maddening, because he is so good and has so much potential. It frustrates me that he can give a really good promos and come back the next week with an average one, but I think he is figuring it out. 

Anyway, Miz is closer than Morrison to the titles. No way around it.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

People need to stop thinking they have to "choose" between Miz or Morrison, you can enjoy them both.

Although Morrison's mic work is poor as a face, to say he has bad mic skills period is a bad generalisation, if you look at some of his promos as a heel (ECW champ, Miz n Morrison + dirt sheet) he was great in them, and don't even try say "miz carried those promos" because he didn't.

Morrison has had arguably the best TV match in recent years (morrison/mysterio) and hell he even went over Punk twice in the space of a few weeks, nearly beat edge and kicked out of the swanton in a world title match.

Both have a massive future in this business.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

CMPimp said:


> Huh ? Those were awesome promos, how it is a joke ? ...*thats the John Morrison every one want to see*. The good thing about it was him being a heel fited very well with is character unlike today WWE has made him look like joke. Like i said on this thread if he was heel cutting the promos and having the mic skills he had on ECW...he will get over. *Man, what do you want from the guy ?*
> 
> I like CM Punk, but don't get mad coz he didn't get any promo time back then.


"The John Morrison everyone wants to see"? I don't want to see John Morrison, full stop.



Swag said:


> Blind hater, and nothing else :no:


Nah, I'm just someone who enjoys and appreciates mic-work, of a high-standard, and furthermore, someone who understands what good mic-work is - while you're clearly happy with any old crappy, mediocrity. Mediocre mic-skills do nothing for me - and Morrison is the very definition of mediocrity.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> "The John Morrison everyone wants to see"? I don't want to see John Morrison, full stop.
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm just someone who enjoys and appreciates mic-work, of a high-standard, and furthermore, someone who understands what good mic-work is - while you're clearly happy with any old crappy, mediocrity. Mediocre mic-skills do nothing for me - and Morrison is the very definition of mediocrity.


Well you can't be talking about John Morrison, because his heel promos are far from mediocre.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> "The John Morrison everyone wants to see"? I don't want to see John Morrison, full stop.
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm just someone who enjoys and appreciates mic-work, of a high-standard, and furthermore, someone who understands what good mic-work is - while you're clearly happy with any old crappy, mediocrity. Mediocre mic-skills do nothing for me - and Morrison is the very definition of mediocrity.


Then why are you a fan of Michelle Mccool when her mic skills are as horrible as Morrison's?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I appreciate McCool for how hard she's worked to establish herself, and for how good she is in the ring - I couldn't care less about her mic skills.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> I appreciate McCool for how hard she's worked to establish herself, and for how good she is in the ring - I couldn't care less about her mic skills.


But you said you appreciate mic skills so that's why you don't like Morrison yet you don't care about Michelle's mic skills. Talk about contradicting yourself.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> I appreciate McCool for how hard she's worked to establish herself, and for how good she is in the ring - I couldn't care less about her mic skills.


I've never read anything so hypocritical in my entire life.

First off is this the same Michelle McCool who won all of her women's titles because she is married to Taker? I also think you need to calm yourself down she isn't that good in the ring.

Secondly, why can't you like Morrison for the same reasons? He has and is working very hard to keep fit while perfecting and developing his moveset and he is overwhelmingly more talented than McCool is.

Double standards much?


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> I've never read anything so hypocritical in my entire life.
> 
> First off is this the same Michelle McCool who won all of her women's titles because she is married to Taker? I also think you need to calm yourself down she isn't that good in the ring.
> 
> ...


Yeah right wow. It's pot/kettle syndrome.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I can't fathom why anyone is trying to compare Miz and Morrison anymore. Miz has leaped so far ahead of Morrison both in terms of ability and popularity that they're not in the same league.
> 
> Actually, there is one comparison that works, and it involves parallels with The Rock:
> 
> ...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> I've never read anything so hypocritical in my entire life.
> 
> First off *is this the same Michelle McCool who won all of her women's titles because she is married to Taker?* I also think you need to calm yourself down she isn't that good in the ring.
> 
> ...


First off, I'll igore that bullshit, because I'm sick of hearing it from ignorant McCool haters, who can't look past her association with 'Taker, and acknowledge her obvious talent. Secondly - don't be telling me what I should be doing, I think McCool is a great in-ring worker, and if you or anyone else can't see that, then that's your problem. As for you asking "why can't you like Morrison?", the answer is simple - I don't care about Morrison. I don't care about his ring-work, or his mic-work - I don't care about Morrison, full stop - never have. I liked McCool when she was in the Diva Search. McCool gives me a reason to be interested in her - Morrison gives me no reason to care about him.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> First off, I'll igore that bullshit, because I'm sick of hearing it from ignorant McCool haters, who can't look past her association with 'Taker, and acknowledge her obvious talent. Secondly - don't be telling me what I should be doing, I think McCool is a great in-ring worker, and if you or anyone else can't see that, then that's your problem. As for you asking "why can't you like Morrison?", the answer is simple - I don't care about Morrison. I don't care about his ring-work, or his mic-work - I don't care about Morrison, full stop - never have. I liked McCool when she was in the Diva Search. McCool gives me a reason to be interested in her - Morrison gives me no reason to care about him.


What reason has McCool given you to like her?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i dont think i would like morrison as wwe champion. he has a good look. hes alright in the ring. but hes finisher sucks for lack of a better term. and his mic skills are bland.


----------



## AG541 (Dec 10, 2008)

Swag said:


> What reason has McCool given you to like her?


Not that I am a big fan of hers or anythng.. but
she at least attempts to break away from the generic blond diva role. At least when the diva machine in the back pumps out the blond bimbos that run out to the ring you can mostly note McCool rather easily in the bunch. It's a small thing yet does give make her a bit more appealing than some of the others.

And as for Morrison. I am still up in the air as to whether or not he is ready to challenge in the ME scene. He has come up and then slipped down multiple times now during his years in the wwe. I would like to see him make it to the top and stay there, just his past makes it seem unpredictable.

Morrison is a good example of why stables work and have been around for so long.. yet now cease to exist. Solo Morrison may flop as a champion due to some of his weaker points, turn him heel have him in a small respected stable and he could easily pull off a title reign.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Morrison has a good look, he can go in the ring for the most part as well but he also lacks a strong finisher.

He is above average on the mic. The only decent work Ive seen from him was on ECW as a heel champion, and even then I didnt really buy into him too much. For Morrison to be a good WWE champion, he either needs to improve on the mic in the short term, or drop the face gimmick and pick up a manager to do his talking for him. I dont think hes really been given a shot as a face, so maybe they should experiment with that before anything.

Given that, I do believe that he will eventually be given a shot at the WWE title, its just a matter of when.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Pyro, have you ever admitted that you were wrong? Because I'd like to see it.


Kofi Kingston winning the rumble, Drew McIntyre winning MITB, JBL being entertain... oh wait.


----------



## thenatureboy20 (Jan 18, 2007)

He needs a big push first, and it could be a good idea.
Sick and tired of Shaemus of Champ.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

First off, why are we even comparing Michelle McCool and Morrison? 

Just for those who have something against McCool. I don't think she even used Undertaker to get to the top to be honest. Even if she did, it's probably best for the division. She's far better than most women in the company, in ring and out, so I see no problem with her around the title.

However to compare Morrisons abilities in the ring and McCools is kinda strange...

Morrison is actually leaps and bounds ahead of most in the company when it comes to athleticism and pure in ring talent. Plus, he also DID have to work hard for it. You look back to the MNM matches, he had people chanting 'you can't wrestle' at him at times, and now look...one of the most promising in ring talents around.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't want him anywhere near the main event because I don't think he is good enough and that is down to two things - his (non) ability on the mic and his finisher. There is just no way in hell that you can be a successful main event character if you can't speak and sell the feud you are in and in this area Morrison is a disaster. His finisher also sucks balls because he never hits it. I also think that Morrison pinning somebody like Cena or HHH or whoever with Starship Pain would actually be the saddest sight in wrestling history.



Pyro™ said:


> He sounds uncomfortable, he sounds like he's reading everything off a cue card, he's an uncharismatic man trying to FORCE charisma into his delivery, and he has no ability to convey emotions. No pitch, no tone. Everything sounds exactly the same. How's that, is that a sufficient enough reason?


On the mic work issue, this is pretty much spot on. It doesn't really matter what material he is given because at the end of the day he sounds uncomfortable, looks uncomfortable, is not charismatic and imo has a terrible speaking voice. He just sounds silly and completely unconvincing. I shudder to think about him trying to act seriously during a serious feud, I really do.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I think some of you are giving Morrison's current ring work way too much credit. He's still as talented in ring as he was as Nitro & maybe more improved from back then,but not nearly as talented as you guys are saying,you're over exaggerating it a bit don't ya think? And i think Morrison has to work on his mic skills as a face atleast enough to where he's comfortable again before i could even consider him winning a World Championship this year.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> I think some of you are giving Morrison's current ring work way too much credit. He's still as talented in ring as he was as Nitro & maybe more improved from back then,but not nearly as talented as you guys are saying,you're over exaggerating it a bit don't ya think? And i think Morrison has to work on his mic skills as a face atleast enough to where he's comfortable again before i could even consider him winning a World Championship this year.


I honestly don't think so. When he first came into the company, he wasn't great at all. Now, imo he's one of the most gifted wrestlers in the company. Last year, EVERY time he was given a chance to shine with the main evneters, he passed the test with flying colors. He proved, that he could have near PPV quality matches on television every week almost. Matches with Umaga, Jeff, Jericho, Edge, Punk, Kidd, Bourne...all were better than the majority of stuff you see on PPV at the moment.

I can seriously say, that if they put him in the main event or even in a feud with a main eventer. You would get some fantastic PPV matches with him. I think he would be likely to steal the show.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> His finisher also sucks balls because he never hits it. I also think that Morrison pinning somebody like Cena or HHH or whoever with Starship Pain would actually be the saddest sight in wrestling history.


A finisher is easy to improve and/or change don't ya think?



Victor_J said:


> I think some of you are giving Morrison's current ring work way too much credit. He's still as talented in ring as he was as Nitro & maybe more improved from back then,but not nearly as talented as you guys are saying,you're over exaggerating it a bit don't ya think? And i think Morrison has to work on his mic skills as a face atleast enough to where he's comfortable again before i could even consider him winning a World Championship this year.


I judge his in ring talent by the various amount of excellent TV matches he had last year.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Well tbf anyone can have a good match if they have good chemistry with someone.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

P.Smith said:


> A finisher is easy to improve and/or change don't ya think?


Not when it looks as ridiculous as Starship Pain. If he changes it, great. But even still, Moonlight Drive isn't the best either. In fact, most of the newer guys have shit finishers. Morrisons is pretty bad though.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Well tbf anyone can have a good match if they have good chemistry with someone.


Having good chemistry with someone is usually a sign that you're good in the ring. So for Morrison to have good chemistry with all those guys is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Having good chemistry with someone is usually a sign that you're good in the ring. So for Morrison to have good chemistry with all those guys is quite an accomplishment.


Well that's true.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Should've been kept on Smackdown and pushed into WHC area now. I've no idea what the logic of moving him to Raw was there.
Then again, he'd've been doing a wiseguy cocky face character when facing off against Swagger, he's pretty annoying doing anything like that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Well tbf anyone can have a good match if they have good chemistry with someone.


Well yeh, sure they can, but I listed SEVEN guys he's had fantastic matches with. Having good chemistry with that number of people kind of indicates that you're pretty darn good in the ring.

It's not like Batista where he had great chemistry with a couple of guys, however against a lot more, the matches were sub par. Morrison has great matches with nearly everyone he get's in the ring with.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd say Morrison has all that it takes to be one of the top guys but they need to give him some feuds and more air time so he can be that guy.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> This is just laughable.


what's laughable is morrisons mocking voice. it sounds like he's being grabbed by the balls by a cat.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, this thread has reached 28 pages already. If this is the discussion for Morrison just being in MITB, I hate to think what the response will be if he wins.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

rcc said:


> Wow, this thread has reached 28 pages already. If this is the discussion for Morrison just being in MITB, I hate to think what the response will be if he wins.


IWC meltdowns:shocked:


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Has no business being anywhere near a World title if Christian is gonna be used as a jobber. The WWE and the fans got it right...Miz is the star and Morrison is just another worthless bum with a look that Twilight fans like.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Turn the fucker heel and make him like HBK in '97. THAT would work. 

As good as Morrison is, he is not, nor will he ever be, Shawn Michaels. I'm sure even Morrison's aware of that.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Damage Case said:


> Turn the fucker heel


Vintage IWC fpalm

I think he will be a world champ VERY soon.

Maybe after he wins the MITB... :hmm:


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I really can't see Morrison as the world champ. Not right now at least.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Would love to see it, eventually...Can't remember how many times I've said that. side Still, I think Miz might get their first. 

Oh and..


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Damage Case said:


> *Turn the fucker heel and make him like HBK in '97. THAT would work. *
> 
> As good as Morrison is, he is not, nor will he ever be, Shawn Michaels. I'm sure even Morrison's aware of that.


No, that wouldn't work, because to play a heel effectively, you need a shitload of charisma, personality and mic-skills - and Morrison is severely lacking in all three.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> No, that wouldn't work, because to play a heel effectively, you need a shitload of charisma, personality and mic-skills - and Morrison is severely lacking in all three.


His ECW promos were very good, but obviously no one in the IWC is ever convinced by another poster about how good a wrestler is


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

John Morrison has a lot of work to do if he ever wants to be considered a legit world champion. Like being able to cut a promo, get actual reaction from the crowd and developing a personality.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Million dollar physical attributes, five cent mental attributes.

Basically he's a geek in a star's body trying to play a star and that's been the story of his career since he first got kicked off of Tough Enough.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Swag said:


> His ECW promos were very good, but obviously no one in the IWC is ever convinced by another poster about how good a wrestler is


His ECW promos bored the piss out of me, and furthermore, they didn't go over with the fans at all - nobody cared when he was droning on about all the spiritual crap and palace of wisdom, claptrap.



vanboxmeer said:


> Million dollar physical attributes, five cent mental attributes.
> 
> Basically he's a geek in a star's body trying to play a star and that's been the story of his career since he first got kicked off of Tough Enough.


He's also a gymnast, trying to play a wrestler.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Swag said:


> His ECW promos were very good, but obviously no one in the IWC is ever convinced by another poster about how good a wrestler is


no they were terrible. No one in the crowd even cared. Maybe like 10% cared....and not even that much.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Soon he will be world champ squashing Cena in the main event at Wrestlemania and then gving a moonlight drive to all the nexus one after another


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> No, that wouldn't work, because to play a heel effectively, you need a shitload of charisma, personality and mic-skills - and Morrison is severely lacking in all three.


 
Yes it will work, back then he did a good job and he had a personality unike today. It looks obvious to me that you just want him to fail and have WWE kick him out the company which i know you very proud. People on this forum are harsh on him is because they want him to get better and suceed because he one the guys in the WWE that has potential.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> no they were terrible. No one in the crowd even cared. Maybe like 10% cared....and not even that much.


You do know that's ECW right? No one has cared about ECW since 2007


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

CMPimp said:


> Yes it will work, back then he did a good job and he had a personality unike today. *It looks obvious to me that you just want him to fail* and have WWE kick him out the company which i know you very proud. People on this forum are harsh on him is because they want him to get better and suceed because he one the guys in the WWE that has potential.


He will fail, because he's got no star-quality, whatsoever.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> He will *fail*, because he's got no* star-quality*, whatsoever.


Deep down he has got star quality as heel, but as face it hard for him to get that. I am confident that WWE will push him by the end of this year, WWE sort hinted it by having move of over to Raw and made that Rock Star DVD which obvious to me that they are gonna do something with him so i don't see him failing. 

I believe that spot that Evan Borune got when he was in that tag match against Sheamus and Edge and had match with Jericho at the OTL PPV was supossed to be for Morrison but he got injured, so if that didn't happen then i think he would gotten somewhere.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> no they were terrible. No one in the crowd even cared. Maybe like 10% cared....and not even that much.


Yes they did. I've been watching some Morrison 07 stuff, and the crowd DID care. In and out of the ring. Stop being so damn delusional, it's kinda sad. People like you are ridiculous, can't give him credit for absolutely anything. Let's not mention that he WAS a successful heel in ECW, let's forget about how great Morrison actually was with the Miz just because everyone get's a hard on for the guy, and let's forget about how great Morrison was performing in 09 on Smackdown.

The guy busted his ass week after week last year to put on some incredible matches, and all people can do it bitch about absolutely everthing.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Yes they did. I've been watching some Morrison 07 stuff, and the crowd DID care. In and out of the ring. Stop being so damn delusional, it's kinda sad. People like you are ridiculous, can't give him credit for absolutely anything. Let's not mention that he WAS a successful heel in ECW, let's forget about how great Morrison actually was with the Miz just because everyone get's a hard on for the guy, and let's forget about how great Morrison was performing in 09 on Smackdown.
> 
> The guy busted his ass week after week last year to put on some incredible matches, and all people can do it bitch about absolutely everthing.


You're totally right.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Yes they did. I've been watching some Morrison 07 stuff, and the crowd DID care. In and out of the ring. Stop being so damn delusional, it's kinda sad. People like you are ridiculous, can't give him credit for absolutely anything. Let's not mention that he WAS a successful heel in ECW, let's forget about how great Morrison actually was with the Miz just because everyone get's a hard on for the guy, and let's forget about how great Morrison was performing in 09 on Smackdown.
> 
> The guy busted his ass week after week last year to put on some incredible matches, and all people can do it bitch about absolutely everthing.


Morrison is a second rate, poor mans HBK. He was never a success on ECW. The title was handed to him because of the Benoit incident and him not making it to the show. Had Benoit shown up Morrison would not even have the ECW title under his accomplishments. Why should i give someone credit when they haven't earned it? Morrison is nothing special. He doesn't stand out, his in-ring talent is nothing short of average(Wade Barrett is better than him in the ring.), He lacks the charisma, persona or aura to be a main eventer. "He doesn't have the IT factor, he just has the SHIT factor". 

Busted his ass week after week like every other pro wrestler in the WWE and any other promotion? Big deal. The only reason he's busting his ass is because he keeps missing his finisher.



Swag said:


> You do know that's ECW right? No one has cared about ECW since 2007


That really doesn't matter. It was basically just another brand at that point anyways. You and the idiot smarks kept thinking ECW should be something different from RAW and Smackdown when all it ever was when Vince brought it back in 06 was just a brand. Hell it was just a brand back in 2001. And people still bitch about how Vince never let it be a separate promotion in the WWE. What the fuck? Are you people stupid? Why the hell would Vince have two different promotions?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Morrison is a second rate, poor mans HBK. He was never a success on ECW. The title was handed to him because of the Benoit incident and him not making it to the show. Had Benoit shown up Morrison would not even have the ECW title under his accomplishments. Why should i give someone credit when they haven't earned it? Morrison is nothing special. He doesn't stand out, his in-ring talent is nothing short of average(Wade Barrett is better than him in the ring.), He lacks the charisma, persona or aura to be a main eventer. "He doesn't have the IT factor, he just has the SHIT factor".
> 
> Busted his ass week after week like every other pro wrestler in the WWE and any other promotion? Big deal. The only reason he's busting his ass is because he keeps missing his finisher.


This right here summons up my opinion on JoMo.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Morrison is a second rate, poor mans HBK. He was never a success on ECW. The title was handed to him because of the Benoit incident and him not making it to the show. Had Benoit shown up Morrison would not even have the ECW title under his accomplishments. Why should i give someone credit when they haven't earned it? Morrison is nothing special. He doesn't stand out, his in-ring talent is nothing short of average(Wade Barrett is better than him in the ring.), He lacks the charisma, persona or aura to be a main eventer. "He doesn't have the IT factor, he just has the SHIT factor".
> 
> Busted his ass week after week like every other pro wrestler in the WWE and any other promotion? Big deal. The only reason he's busting his ass is because he keeps missing his finisher.


Oh get a grip. Morrison isn't supposed to be HBK, so not sure where the 'poor mans HBK' comment came from. Maybe if people stopped comparing him to HBK, people wouldn't say such stupid things.

Who cares if he got the title because of the Benoit incident. The fact is Morrison did get the title and made the most of his title reign, he created a new character and weather delusional Morrison haters like you want to believe it or not, he was successful as champion.

Who the hell are you to say when somebodies earned it or not? He'd been in the company for a good five years, why shouldn't he be given the shot at a second tier title? He does stand out, his look is unique, he IS inface one of the best in ring talents in the company. Go watch, Morrison/Bourne, Morrison/Edge, Morrison/Jericho, Morrison/Punk, Morrison/Rey, Morrison/Kidd, Morrison/Umaga and tell me he's 'average' in the ring. The only thing that's missing is his mic work which he was fine with as a heel but can't seem to pull it off as a face. 

And no, not like 'every other superstar', I don't see Miz putting on 15 minute matches every week on RAW, do you? He made himself stand out by putting on fantastic matches, rather than screaming into a microphone. He gave performance after performance on Smackdown putting on an awesome show. People like you are so disrespectful it's amazing. The guys an amazing athlete and he deserves respect for that at least.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Oh get a grip. Morrison isn't supposed to be HBK, so not sure where the 'poor mans HBK' comment came from. Maybe if people stopped comparing him to HBK, people wouldn't say such stupid things.
> 
> Who cares if he got the title because of the Benoit incident. The fact is Morrison did get the title and made the most of his title reign, he created a new character and weather delusional Morrison haters like you want to believe it or not, he was successful as champion.
> 
> ...


I didn't compare him, WWE did. I'm just going by what i hear. You don't care that Morrison only got the title because Benoit went crazy? You don't care that dude probably never would have won the title outside of that disturbing scenario that came to life? That's sad man. I guess if Cena broke his leg and Morrison was runner up for the WWE title you wouldn't find that bad either. After all being second rate and hoping for these things to happen is what Morrison does, right? I mean since he lacks the necessary talent to even get the ECW fucking title on his own whim. A title that was considered below IC. 

Also Morrisons own character? LOL its just him with new clothes and cutting shitty promos about how great the milky way is and how the palace of wisdom closes after 10PM. It was stupid shit that he tried to make sound deep as if it were a Warrior or Savage promo but Morrison sounds so awful on the mic that no one even cared to pay attention to his palace of wisdom shit....but you and the 6 other John Morrison fans. 

Oh and Miz has proven himself week in and week out. He might not be good in the ring but he isn't as bad as you say either just like Morrison isn't as good as you say he is. Miz cuts good promos consistently and has been cutting them with main eventers on an even level. This is why people are on his "dick" compared to Morrison. Miz stands out, Miz doesn't just "shout on the mic". He cuts well thought out promos which people can understand and comprehend and not stupid nonsensical shit about palaces and shit.

You morrison fans are fucking stuborn. I can't stand this shit anymore, I'm out. You guys will never understand what makes a good main eventer or pro-wrestler. Morrisons matches with Jericho, Punk or Rey were good because of the guys he was in the ring with!!!!! He was in the ring with REY!, JERICHO!, PUNK(Who has great chemistry with Morrison). Put him in the ring with anyone else and the match is average or decent at best. No one even remembers these "amazing matches". Which tells you just how forgettable Morrison is as a wrestler. He has no lasting effects, no IT factor. He lacks ring psychology and he couldn't tell a story in the ring if his life depended on it. You don't understand that because Morrison lacks these factors that he will never be above wannabe hbk mid-carder who misses his finisher.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, _fuck_ no. Morrison sucks. He's shit on the microphone, he's annoying to look at, his in ring abilities are a bit above average, he can do some flashy moves, and thats all he has going for him. I can think of a lot more people more deserving than he is.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I didn't compare him, WWE did. I'm just going by what i hear. You don't care that Morrison only got the title because Benoit went crazy? You don't care that dude probably never would have won the title outside of that disturbing scenario that came to life? That's sad man. I guess if Cena broke his leg and Morrison was runner up for the WWE title you wouldn't find that bad either. After all being second rate and hoping for these things to happen is what Morrison does, right? I mean since he lacks the necessary talent to even get the ECW fucking title on his own whim. A title that was considered below IC.
> 
> Also Morrisons own character? LOL its just him with new clothes and cutting shitty promos about how great the milky way is and how the palace of wisdom closes after 10PM. It was stupid shit that he tried to make sound deep as if it were a Warrior or Savage promo but Morrison sounds so awful on the mic that no one even cared to pay attention to his palace of wisdom shit....but you and the 6 other John Morrison fans.
> 
> Oh and Miz has proven himself week in and week out. He might not be good in the ring but he isn't as bad as you say either just like Morrison isn't as good as you say he is. Miz cuts good promos consistently and has been cutting them with main eventers on an even level. This is why people are on his "dick" compared to Morrison. Miz stands out, Miz doesn't just "shout on the mic". He cuts well thought out promos which people can understand and comprehend and not stupid nonsensical shit about palaces and shit.


He probably would have been gunning for the ECW title either way tbh. Otherwise they would hav put it on someone completely different. Why would I care? Morrison didn't ask to have the title, they put it on him, to me it was a success therefore I see no reason for me to feel badly about it. If Cena broke his leg and Morrison got the title, I obviuosly wouldn't be happy for Cena breaking his leg, but I wouldn't exactly be sad for Morrison being in the main event. I honestly have no idea what you're getting at here.

He didn't 'lack the necessary talent' to get the ECW Title on his own whim. As I said, he would have been champion on ECW anyways. If not...why the hell did they put it on him? They could have put it on Punk, or anyone else on the ECW roster, but didn't. Morrison got the title, and after five years of being in the company, he probably deserved it.

You're clearly just a massive Morrison hater. Him having 'shitty' promos in ECW is you're opinion, however I see it as wrong. Morrison was good on the mic in ECW, he was good on the mic when he was with Miz and he actually had a gimmick that could have gone somewhere if the time was taken to tweak it. 'You and six other Morrison fans'...I hope you realise how riduclously stupid this makes you sound. Morrison is over as a mid-card face, he was over as a singles heel in ECW. The guy sells merchandise, so obviously someone must like him...

Miz is bad in the ring, he's not AS bad as he used to be, but he isn't good. Morrison IS as good as I think he is, hence me thinking he's that good. People on are Miz's 'dick' because he can cut a decent promo and has a catchphrase, mic works is valued over almost everything else on this forum by the majority. A lot of what Miz does on the mic is 'shout', he's incredibly repetetive at times, although admittedly it is quite entertaining sometimes. I however, value ring work over mic work, which is why I like Morrison so much and don't like Miz as much as others.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I cringe every time he does his finisher, he's not connected with it a lot recently.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a Morrison fan but everytime he goes for Starship Pain I actually say out load "WILL HE FUCK IT UP???" and recently the answer is always "Yup"

He needs to go back to Moonlight Drive before he starts winning championships again.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

redeadening said:


> This is why Morrison is not winning the WWE for a long ass time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best part of the video starts at 9:20 

Woo-Z ftw


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> He probably would have been gunning for the ECW title either way tbh. Otherwise they would hav put it on someone completely different. Why would I care? Morrison didn't ask to have the title, they put it on him, to me it was a success therefore I see no reason for me to feel badly about it. If Cena broke his leg and Morrison got the title, I obviuosly wouldn't be happy for Cena breaking his leg, but I wouldn't exactly be sad for Morrison being in the main event. I honestly have no idea what you're getting at here.
> 
> He didn't 'lack the necessary talent' to get the ECW Title on his own whim. As I said, he would have been champion on ECW anyways. If not...why the hell did they put it on him? They could have put it on Punk, or anyone else on the ECW roster, but didn't. Morrison got the title, and after five years of being in the company, he probably deserved it.
> 
> ...


Oh, please... he was barely over as a heel in ECW, his long, drawn-out promos went down like a lead balloon, barely garnering a reaction. The only time the fans ever reacted to Morrison's promos, was when Punk interrupted them. All they were doing with that crappy Morrison character, was forcing it on the fans - just as they do with everybody they want to push, who can't get over, on their own - see McIntyre, Sheamus, and Orton.



King_Kool-Aid™;8588358 said:


> I didn't compare him, WWE did. I'm just going by what i hear. You don't care that Morrison only got the title because Benoit went crazy? You don't care that dude probably never would have won the title outside of that disturbing scenario that came to life? That's sad man. I guess if Cena broke his leg and Morrison was runner up for the WWE title you wouldn't find that bad either. After all being second rate and hoping for these things to happen is what Morrison does, right? I mean since he lacks the necessary talent to even get the ECW fucking title on his own whim. A title that was considered below IC.
> 
> Also Morrisons own character? LOL its just him with new clothes and cutting shitty promos about how great the milky way is and how the palace of wisdom closes after 10PM. It was stupid shit that he tried to make sound deep as if it were a Warrior or Savage promo but Morrison sounds so awful on the mic that no one even cared to pay attention to his palace of wisdom shit....but you and the 6 other John Morrison fans.
> 
> ...


You're exactly right - that pretty much sums up Morrison, to a t.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Oh, please... he was barely over as a heel in ECW, his long, drawn-out promos went down like a lead balloon, barely garnering a reaction. The only time the fans ever reacted to Morrison's promos, was when Punk interrupted them. All they were doing with that crappy Morrison character, was forcing it on the fans - just as they do with everybody they want to push, who can't get over, on their own - see McIntyre, Sheamus, and Orton.


Ah, replying to an extremely small part of my post makes you're argument correct...:side:

He was over as heel on ECW, especially for a guy on ECW...if you follow me. As said previously, I've been watching old Morrison stuff, and it's pretty obvious from a lot that he does get heat. Also to be fair, a heel needs a good face to garner a reaction. If they don't, they're just a random guy walking around feuding with nobody with no direction. Of course they got a better reaction when they were centred around a popular face, very logical and makes sense.

Even if those guys you mentioned were shoved down our throats, it works. Sheamus is now accepted as a solid main eventer, so it Orton, McIntyre also will eventually too. So if it works, their obvioulsy doing something right. If they do it with Morrison, I can't say I'll be unhappy...


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> Oh, please... he was barely over as a heel in ECW, his long, drawn-out promos went down like a lead balloon, barely garnering a reaction. The only time the fans ever reacted to Morrison's promos, was when Punk interrupted them. All they were doing with that crappy Morrison character, was forcing it on the fans - just as they do with everybody they want to push, who can't get over, on their own - see McIntyre, *Sheamus*, and *Orton*.


Sheamus is above and beyond being even close to the Morrison and McIntyre in terms of general overness. Really. He's won the WWE title twice, and he now has the attention of the audience. He doesn't get completely booed, but that can be attributed to the staleness that is John Cena.

And Rany Orton wasnt over? As soon as he got in Evolution and had Ric Flair on his side, his stock went sky high. Do you remember his IC title run? That was a pretty good sign he was over. While his first title win over Benoit didnt really go as well as they had planned, it only helped push him over with the crowds. He is now extremely, extremely over, whether he is a face or heel.

Including those two in the same sentence as McIntyre is ridiculous.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This guy is from Los Angeles and he can't find the time to get some improv classes?

He's a got a better look than The Miz and a way better wrestling arsenal. It's his promos that are dead horrendous. His last good one was with The Miz in their last dirt sheet for Bragging Rights, and even in that promor he screwed up the end.

He should follow the Miz and take up some speech classes.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I didn't compare him, WWE did. I'm just going by what i hear. You don't care that Morrison only got the title because Benoit went crazy? You don't care that dude probably never would have won the title outside of that disturbing scenario that came to life? That's sad man. I guess if Cena broke his leg and Morrison was runner up for the WWE title you wouldn't find that bad either. After all being second rate and hoping for these things to happen is what Morrison does, right? I mean since he lacks the necessary talent to even get the ECW fucking title on his own whim. A title that was considered below IC.


You have won the prize for biggest fucking retard on this forum with just this paragraph.

No it doesn't bother me that Morrison got the title because Benoit went crazy because he got the opportunity to win a title and of course he took it, not only that but his feud with Punk was the best of the new ECW period.

Why would it bother me if Morrison won the title because Cena had a broken leg? That would mean he was the 2nd biggest face in the company, that isn't the case at the moment but your analogy sucks.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Ah, replying to an extremely small part of my post makes you're argument correct...:side:
> 
> He was over as heel on ECW, especially for a guy on ECW...if you follow me. As said previously, I've been watching old Morrison stuff, and it's pretty obvious from a lot that he does get heat. Also to be fair, a heel needs a good face to garner a reaction. If they don't, they're just a random guy walking around feuding with nobody with no direction. Of course they got a better reaction when they were centred around a popular face, very logical and makes sense.
> 
> Even if those guys you mentioned were shoved down our throats, it works. *Sheamus is now accepted as a solid main eventer*, so it Orton, McIntyre also will eventually too. So if it works, their obvioulsy doing something right. If they do it with Morrison, I can't say I'll be unhappy...


Not by me - as far as I'm concerned, Sheamus is as average and mediocre as Morrison - nothing special about him, whatsoever.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Not by me - as far as I'm concerned, Sheamus is as average and mediocre as Morrison - nothing special about him, whatsoever.


Maybe not by you, but almost the entire audience have accepted that Sheamus is a main eventer. He may be 'average and mediocre' to you, but he's percieved as a bonafide heel main evneter now. Proving that shoving people down throats does actually work, wether people like it or not.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Used to be a big Morrison fan, Loved his run as ECW Champion & His Tag run with Miz.


Ever since then he has done nothing for me as a face and I've begun to lose interest in him. He should probably turn heel again as he works better as the villain but to be honest I just don't see a Title Run in his future he's just way to bland right now.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Maybe not by you, *but almost the entire audience have accepted that Sheamus is a main eventer.* He may be 'average and mediocre' to you, but he's percieved as a bonafide heel main evneter now. Proving that shoving people down throats does actually work, wether people like it or not.


Slight over-statement there - the kids certainly do not care about Sheamus.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Slight over-statement there - the kids certainly do not care about Sheamus.


That's why he's getting booed right?


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> Slight over-statement there - the kids certainly do not care about Sheamus.


The kids? Of all the WWE fans, the kids will be booing Sheamus the most. Think about it. He is fighting their "hero", the only guy that they cheer without a second thought. So yeah, he's going to get booed by them. A lot.

I dont know how you even came up with that statement.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it just me or does Morrison look like hes getting a little undefeated run?

Maybe a little push with a little more mic time??? :hmm:


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

How on earth does kids booing "Cena killer" Sheamus, translate into him being "accepted as a main eventer"? Of course they will boo him, he beats Cena and some of these kids are unaware that wrestling is scripted, so their natural reaction is to boo - but they're booing him because they hate the sight of him - not because they've "accepted him as a main-eventer".


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> How on earth does kids booing "Cena killer" Sheamus, translate into him being "accepted as a main eventer"? Of course they will boo him, he beats Cena and some of these kids are unaware that wrestling is scripted, so their natural reaction is to boo - but they're booing him because they hate the sight of him - not because they've "accepted him as a main-eventer".


They did that during his first reign. His second reign is way different now.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> How on earth does kids booing "Cena killer" Sheamus, translate into him being "accepted as a main eventer"? Of course they will boo him, he beats Cena and some of these kids are unaware that wrestling is scripted, so their natural reaction is to boo - but they're booing him because they hate the sight of him - not because they've "accepted him as a main-eventer".


Your implying that the kids care who a "main eventer" is when they probably dont even know the term to really accept anything. I was simply pointing out the fact that you cannot say the kids dont care about Sheamus.

He is over. Its just a reality. Triple H put him on the cusp of the main event level, and John Cena helped push him over. Maybe when Sheamus makes an appearance tonight, you could listen to the TV and see for yourself that he is indeed over.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> How on earth does kids booing "Cena killer" Sheamus, translate into him being "accepted as a main eventer"? Of course they will boo him, he beats Cena and some of these kids are unaware that wrestling is scripted, so their natural reaction is to boo - but they're booing him because they hate the sight of him - not because they've "accepted him as a main-eventer".


Dude Sheamus is getting CHEERS.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> How on earth does kids booing "Cena killer" Sheamus, translate into him being "accepted as a main eventer"? Of course they will boo him, he beats Cena and some of these kids are unaware that wrestling is scripted, so their natural reaction is to boo - *but they're booing him because they hate the sight of him* - not because they've "accepted him as a main-eventer".


How in the world would you know that? It obviously can't be because he's playing a great heel and his feud with Cena is actually turning out pretty well, people are caring about the feud, therefore the crowd want to boo him and support the face superstar right? :side: It just HAS to be because he's they hate the sight of him...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> How on earth does kids booing "Cena killer" Sheamus, translate into him being "accepted as a main eventer"? Of course they will boo him, he beats Cena and some of these kids are unaware that wrestling is scripted, so their natural reaction is to boo - *but they're booing him because they hate the sight of him* - not because they've "accepted him as a main-eventer".


BOO! bad Cena joke BOO!

Editlease don't give John Cena credit for something a fucking three year old could say. I mean Human Jar of Mayo doesn't even make sense is he shaped like an oval or am I missing something...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

John Morrison really needs to step it up big time before he can be even considered for a WWE Title


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The Cena hate in this board is absolutely moronic.
The Morrison hate not so much...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> You have won the prize for biggest fucking retard on this forum with just this paragraph.
> 
> No it doesn't bother me that Morrison got the title because Benoit went crazy because he got the opportunity to win a title and of course he took it, not only that but his feud with Punk was the best of the new ECW period.
> 
> Why would it bother me if Morrison won the title because Cena had a broken leg? That would mean he was the 2nd biggest face in the company, that *isn't the case at the moment* but your analogy sucks.


He got the opportunity but he sure didn't earn it. Had things gone differently i bet morrison would be reduced to Superstars appearances.

and probably never will be.

you're right it was a bad analogy. You annoying Morrison marks sucked the brain cells right out of me.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Fri Night Delight said:


> Is it just me or does Morrison look like hes getting a little undefeated run?
> 
> Maybe a little push with a little more mic time??? :hmm:


No I don't think so and please god no, we don't need Morrison on the mic ever again.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> *He got the opportunity but he sure didn't earn it.* Had things gone differently i bet morrison would be reduced to Superstars appearances.
> 
> you're right it was a bad analogy. You annoying Morrison marks sucked the brain cells right out of me.


Again, how in the world do you know that. Are you somehow involved in the company? Do you have some kind of inside information I'm not aware of? He got the ECW title after four years in the company and had improved in the ring a heck of a lot. It may have come under suspect circumstances, but if he got it in the end, he did earn it.

Morrison would not have been reduced to superstars had things gone differently. If they chose him to win it in Benot's place, they quite obviously had plans for him involving the title anyways. He wouldn't have become champion at all otherwise.

Yep, the Morrison marks sucking the brain cells out...or your just stupid beyond belief.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Again, how in the world do you know that.


because he was jobbing to everyone on RAW before he was drafted to ECW.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Jobbing doesn't mean you haven't 'earned' anything, or don't 'deserve' anything. Maybe he was a fantastic jobber...:side:

Thats like saying because of MVPs 'losing streak' he doesn't deserve a push, or because Jericho loses almost every week he doesn't deserve what he gets, or Triple H didn't deserve his push in 98/99/00/01 because he got jobbed out previously.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> ^^Jobbing doesn't mean you haven't 'earned' anything, or don't 'deserve' anything. Maybe he was a fantastic jobber...:side:
> 
> Thats like saying because of MVPs 'losing streak' he doesn't deserve a push, or because Jericho loses almost every week he doesn't deserve what he gets, or Triple H didn't deserve his push in 98/99/00/01 because he got jobbed out previously.


Now you're just grasping at straws.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Thats like saying because of MVPs 'losing streak' he doesn't deserve a push, or because Jericho loses almost every week he doesn't deserve what he gets, or Triple H didn't deserve his push in 98/99/00/01 because he got jobbed out previously.


I remember at one point before he left for TNA Christian had actually gone two full years without a pinfall victory on television. And I'm not exaggerating. Someone actually tallied it.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

adri17 said:


> The Cena hate in this board is absolutely moronic.
> The Morrison hate not so much...


What? The Cena hate is pretty valid from what i've seen on this forum. You had a case in 2007 but Cena gets alot of praise on this forum and the hate he does get is pretty much correct most of the time.

As for Morrison, he gets far too much hate here. It seems if you've got poor mic skills then you're absolutely useless and untalened according to most of the posters here. People here compare him to The Miz so much and to be honest, Morrison's match with Rey is better than anything The Miz has ever done in the WWE.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> What? The Cena hate is pretty valid from what i've seen on this forum. You had a case in 2007 but Cena gets alot of praise on this forum and the hate he does get is pretty much correct most of the time.
> 
> As for Morrison, he gets far too much hate here. It seems if you've got poor mic skills then you're absolutely useless and untalened according to most of the posters here. People here compare him to The Miz so much and to be honest, Morrison's match with Rey is better than anything The Miz has ever done in the WWE.


Mic skills are not everything. But if you have absolutely no way to connect with the fans then yeah you are completely useless which is what Morrison is. There have been plenty of guys like Goldberg, Batista, Bret Hart, RVD, Rey, both Hardys, Randy Orton, Benoit and so on that can get over despite having little mic skill because they have natural charisma and a star presence. Morrison has nothing but a look and it gets cheesier everytime he appears on TV. He's about a year or less away from becoming the white Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

JordanPippen23 said:


> He's about a year or less away from becoming the white Shelton Benjamin.


So fucking true. I've been thinking this for a few days now.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Morrison being champ could work at the moment but only on Smackdown as the WHC. Raw is two stack at the moment.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

please no..


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

time to get some red reps, if morrison should be wwe champion then my boy trent baretta should as well. i mean after all baretta is 100x's better than morrison. better wrestler, better high flyer, better on the mic, actually has charisma, and i'm sure can even connect with the starship pain


----------



## <Venom> (Jul 10, 2010)

No It doesnt mean the Miz is the Marty Jennety of the team because Joey Mercury is the Marty Jennety of MNM


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Morrison misses the needed in-ring skills, mic skills and overall charisma to be the champ. He isn't even that over anyway. He's incredibly boring and cheesy as a face.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Jethro said:


> Morrison misses the needed in-ring skills,


He has in-ring skills watch ANY of his matches and he constantly produces great exciting matches... Apart from fucking up Starship Pain all the time, should change back to Moonlight Drive.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Jethro said:


> Morrison misses the needed in-ring skills, mic skills and overall charisma to be the champ. He isn't even that over anyway. He's incredibly boring and cheesy as a face.


QFT. Agreed with every-fucking-thing


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Seriously, do you have an opinion of your own? Or do you just agree with every single Morrison basher that comes into this thread.



Jethro said:


> Morrison misses the needed in-ring skills


Untrue. If you can't actually priase the guy for being athletically gifted and fantastic in the ring, having put on about half of the TV matches of the year last year, then you're obviously just a Morrison hater. Ah well...haters are gonna hate.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> ^^Seriously, do you have an opinion of your own? Or do you just agree with every single Morrison basher that comes into this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue. If you can't actually priase the guy for being athletically gifted and fantastic in the ring, having put on about half of the TV matches of the year last year, then you're obviously just a Morrison hater. Ah well...haters are gonna hate.


I actually believe that to be a good wrestler you need in-ring psychology (he lacks it absolutely), some variety in the moves (he may have some impressive moves, I agree, but he's just a spot monkey) and you may like his in-ring style, but I don't. Since I don't like him in the ring, and he's plain horrible in every other aspect in pro-wrestling, I have to agree with that guy. Does that explation serves to you?
And marks are gonna mark, so you probably overrate that idiot as much as I underrate him...


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Jethro said:


> *Morrison misses the needed in-ring skills*, mic skills and overall charisma to be the champ. He isn't even that over anyway. He's incredibly boring and cheesy as a face.


What i just put in bold just shows that haters just don't want to say anything good about him. He has great in ring skills, his matches on Smackdown against Umaga, Punk, Mysterio, Dolph, Jeff Hardy, Edge & Shelton Benjamin one best things i've not seen in years on that brand and better than any matches that have came Smackdown since he left.

I will love to see John Morrison become WWE/World Champion not just because he is one of my favourite wreslter, so that i can just laugh at all the haters when they come on here and whine and complain.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Morrison might be athletic in the ring but that doesn't mean he's great in the ring. He has no clue how to work the crowd and get the fans emotionally involved in his matches.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Why the hell did WWE released that Rock Star when he isn't that over with crowd and not established himself ? Man, that something i will never understand and what was WWE thinking doing that and now they are freaking ignoring him and i guess that DVD ment jack shit to them.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

CMPimp said:


> Why the hell did WWE released that Rock Star when he isn't that over with crowd and not established himself ? Man, that something i will never understand and what was WWE thinking doing and now they a freaking ignoring and guess that DVD ment jack shit to them.


Speaking of which does anybody know how many copies it sold? I'm curious.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CMPimp said:


> Why the hell did WWE released that Rock Star when he isn't that over with crowd and not established himself ? Man, that something i will never understand and what was WWE thinking doing and now they a freaking ignoring and guess that DVD ment jack shit to them.


Yeah, because everyone bought that DVD fpalm


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jethro said:


> Morrison misses the needed in-ring skills


You weren't watching Smackdown in 2009.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread is still going?

All these threads really ever prove is how awesome people think they look by bashing Morrison and his marks. 

Stop beating the dead horse. We get it, Morrison sucks at many aspects. I'm a mark for him and even I agree. Then again, the standard for the IWC can be pretty dam high, seeing as how the only accepted mic workers are guys like Jericho, Punk etc. We know Morrison can't compete with them even on their worst days. 

Look, this ship is not sinking either way. No one is going to be able to convince Morrison marks that he is a waste of space, just in the same way you can't convince Morrison haters that he is good and worthy of a title. Bottom line. Just like who you want and shut the fuck up.

/rant


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

adri17 said:


> I actually believe that to be a good wrestler you need in-ring psychology (he lacks it absolutely), some variety in the moves (he may have some impressive moves, I agree, but he's just a spot monkey) and you may like his in-ring style, but I don't. Since I don't like him in the ring, and he's plain horrible in every other aspect in pro-wrestling, I have to agree with that guy. Does that explation serves to you?
> And marks are gonna mark, so you probably overrate that idiot as much as I underrate him...


When given time in the ring. Morrison displays great psychology and storytelling skills. Go watch his match with Edge last year and tell me he doesn't. He's not a spot monkey and has a variety including more ground based moves as well as his high spot moves. Apparently these days, as soon as anyone does any kind of high flying moves, he's a spot monkey...:no:

At least you admit you're underrating him 

Oh and as far as I know, Morrison's DVD did actually sell alright. Especially for a one disc DVD based upon a wrestler they weren't even pushing at the time :side: But to actually consider giving him a DVD shows that they thought it would sell, his merch sells well, so why not the DVD?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CMPimp said:


> Why the hell did WWE released that Rock Star when he isn't that over with crowd and not established himself ? Man, that something i will never understand and what was WWE thinking doing that and now they are freaking ignoring him and i guess that DVD ment jack shit to them.


Market research. Take the most insignificant midcarder that no one cares about that you can think of that has enough material for a single DVD, give him a DVD and see if it sells. If it sells, then WWE knows how deep their grasp is on consumers. It's free license to continue making shoddy products and reap an exorbitant profit from it. Why not test it?

They obviously weren't setting it up solely to be a success like their other DVD's, it was a test. If they were going to be fully confident in something, they would've made a box set of Randy Orton or Chris Jericho (which I believe they're doing now) or put out more material with John Cena on it and had guaranteed sales.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> When given time in the ring. Morrison displays great psychology and storytelling skills. Go watch his match with Edge last year and tell me he doesn't. He's not a spot monkey and has a variety including more ground based moves as well as his high spot moves. Apparently these days, as soon as anyone does any kind of high flying moves, he's a spot monkey...:no:
> 
> At least you admit you're underrating him
> 
> Oh and as far as I know, Morrison's DVD did actually sell alright. Especially for a one disc DVD based upon a wrestler they weren't even pushing at the time :side: But to actually consider giving him a DVD shows that they thought it would sell, his merch sells well, so why not the DVD?


Sorry, I really fail to see it. He's very athletic and he can be enjoyable in portions, for example I liked his part in the Elimination Chamber this year. He can't build a proper match though, he doesn't know how to engage the audience, his finisher is shite and sometimes he's sloppy, but that's just my opinion. Even if he was great in the ring, his mic skills are absolutely shit anyway.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> When given time in the ring. Morrison displays great psychology and storytelling skills. Go watch his match with Edge last year and tell me he doesn't. He's not a spot monkey and has a variety including more ground based moves as well as his high spot moves. Apparently these days, as soon as anyone does any kind of high flying moves, he's a spot monkey...:no:
> 
> At least you admit you're underrating him
> 
> *Oh and as far as I know, Morrison's DVD did actually sell alright. Especially for a one disc DVD based upon a wrestler they weren't even pushing at the time :side: But to actually consider giving him a DVD shows that they thought it would sell, his merch sells well, so why not the DVD?*


Do you have any actual numbers or it's just you hoping?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I don't have numbers no. I'm just basing it on the fact that most of his merch sells well, therefore it wouldn't be hard to see his DVD doing similar. Also, it it sold that terribly, there would probably have been a report on it. Similar to what happened with Kanes I think?

Fair enough. Opinions will be opinions. It's obvious that I'm not going to change anyone elses mind, and why should I? I don't need to tell people who they should and shouldn't like. A lot of this thread though, is bashing for the sake of bashing. I think he can build fantastic matches and stories, others don't. I can't even believe this thread is still going tbh...


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Morrison sucks. His mic work is horrible, his heel promos on ECW were not good. I never watched ECW again after watching a few shows with him as champ, he was such a boring champ. He has no charisma, his voice is pretty monotonous and he just has no confidence.

He is nothing special in the ring either. When mic skills and charisma are what matters to make it unless you have something very different about you that makes you get noticed like Khali.

Morrison is average at best in the ring. He should never become a main eventer he can be this era's Val Venis, that would suit him, how people can want to see this man as champion is beyond me.


----------



## Connon (Nov 8, 2009)

One day maybe but definitely not right now. The boy needs a drama class quicksharp.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

no hes so corny,at least when cena his hes good at it, he needs a new gimmick i think he would play a cocky heel better, his mic skills are terrible, his in-ring skills are not main event he hasnt got one attribute that makes him a main eventer


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't see how his matches can be viewed as average, myself. I think he puts on good to great matches every time he steps in the ring.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I would love to see John Morrison winning the MITB. IMO he has all the tools to be a main eventer one day, and this is the right time for the final push that he needs. He should win the briefcase, and wwe should build him as a solid title threat for a 4-6 months untill hes red hot to win, and then he can cash it in like rob van dam to win the title. 

JoMo will not be the only maineventer who has weak mic skills! Chris Benoit, Randy orton, Batista, rey mysterio, jeff hardy, RVD and more, had the same problem BUT they did win the title and became successful champions. John Morrison's in ring skills tells the entire story. If Cena can become the the champion just becz of his mic skills(which suck btw) and Batista can be the champ just because of his presence, why cant John Morrison become the champion because of his wrestling skills and athleticism? IMO good wrestling is much more important than a few catchphrases and good physique. 

I say, give thim the title and let his mesmerizing moves speak for him. + Considering his dirtsheets and heel character. I am sure John Morrison can/will be good on mic too.

P.S. yes hes weak on mic, but Morrison does have charisma.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I actually believe that to be a good wrestler you need in-ring psychology (he lacks it absolutely), some variety in the moves (he may have some impressive moves, I agree, *but he's just a spot monkey*) and you may like his in-ring style, but I don't. Since I don't like him in the ring, and he's plain horrible in every other aspect in pro-wrestling, I have to agree with that guy. Does that explation serves to you?
> And marks are gonna mark, so you probably overrate that idiot as much as I underrate him...


that gave me a good chuckle


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

I think he is winning the Money in the Bank this sunday. It is his time.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Morrison is no WWE champion. He mic skills are awful. The Miz covered up Morrison's shitty public speaking skills during their tag team run. Morrison is not that great in the ring. He has flashy moves, but is too one dimensional with only high flying moves.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

People say morrison has no chance to win, but Morrison has competed with guys like Hardy Punk and Swagger while they were champions. Morrison was with Taker and Jericho as the final 3 in EC this year (getting good offense on both of them and put on a tremendous match) He's definitely on his way to the title


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

For those emphasizing Morrison mic skills, well we need no any Oscar best actor. Morrison mic skill is fair enough too, atleast i don't feel how annoying like those haters do. We watch 'actions' not 'talk shows'.

IMO, JoMo has everything to be a WWE Champ.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Phenom said:


> I can't see how his matches can be viewed as average, myself. *I think he puts on good to great matches every time he steps in the ring.*


You think all Morrison's matches are good - yet you'll tell anybody who'll listen, that Punk hasn't had one good match in the WWE... says it all really.



CMPimp said:


> What i just put in bold just shows that haters just don't want to say anything good about him. He has great in ring skills, his matches on Smackdown against Umaga, Punk, Mysterio, Dolph, Jeff Hardy, Edge & Shelton Benjamin one best things i've not seen in years on that brand and better than any matches that have came Smackdown since he left.
> 
> *I will love to see John Morrison become WWE/World Champion* not just because he is one of my favourite wreslter, *so that i can just laugh at all the haters when they come on here and whine and complain.*


You do that... I'll laugh at his inevitable failure - because he will fail.


----------



## Giant Killer (Jul 13, 2010)

For John Morrison to go to the next level, he needs to come up with a better finisher than Starship Pain. To me Starship Pain is such a ballerina move that doesn't make me go "Wow!" but rather "What the ?" So much flash but little impact.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Giant Killer said:


> For John Morrison to go to the next level, he needs to come up with a better finisher than Starship Pain. To me Starship Pain is such a ballerina move that doesn't make me go "Wow!" but rather "What the ?" So much flash but little impact.


And yet what's different between that and Air Borne, Swanton Bomb, a flying elbow drop, etc.?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> And yet what's different between that and Air Borne, Swanton Bomb, a flying elbow drop, etc.?


I think it's more that he's missing the move more often than not. Don't know why either. He was doing it perfect continuously on Smackdown last year. If he got it right though, I don't see why it couldn't be a credible finisher, as you said other high top rope finishers seem to be fine.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I think he needs to go back to the Moonlight Drive or some variation of it or something because the Starship Pain is cool and all but its getting a little sloppy now and doesn't have the "wow" factor it did when he was using it last year. He should pull it out for PPV's or important matches, not necessarily as a finisher but just a transitional move or something.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

Giant Killer said:


> For John Morrison to go to the next level, he needs to come up with a better finisher than Starship Pain. To me Starship Pain is such a ballerina move that doesn't make me go "Wow!" but rather "What the ?" So much flash but little impact.


so how do you define a good finisher? how can you explain Edge and The Spear?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm no Morrison hater, but he's not that great. He botched the block of Maryse's slap and then he gently set down the mic after Ted kicked him in the gut. That's two terrible mistakes one right after the other. Shape up Jim...I mean John.

Of course this was right after he had to deliver some of the worst lines ever written.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I think it's more that he's missing the move more often than not. Don't know why either. He was doing it perfect continuously on Smackdown last year. If he got it right though, I don't see why it couldn't be a credible finisher, as you said other high top rope finishers seem to be fine.


It's a lose-lose with the starship pain, and while i do think he could very well change it as a finisher (his "nitro blast" i thought was perfect), I don't really blame him for the missing. If you watch it, he always hits it exactly the same, the only real variation is in the positioning of the opponent. If the opponent falls in the wrong spot, Morrison misses. If Morrison moves the opponent into the right spot, it's awkward and takes away from the match.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The one thing I enjoy about Morrison is that he ripped off Bret Hart's give-your-shades-to-a-kid schtick, but the kids always act like they don't want them.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Morrison is the last guy I could see winning MITB other than Henry and Bourne. Thank God.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Morrison is the last guy I could see winning MITB other than Henry and Bourne. Thank God.


Actually i see Bourne winning a MITB or a world title before Morrison since ya know Bourne is actually....OVER WITH THE CROWD!


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Actually i see Bourne winning a MITB or a world title before Morrison since ya know Bourne is actually....OVER WITH THE CROWD!


This is true but I'm hoping neither of them ever win a world title.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

JordanPippen23 said:


> This is true but I'm hoping neither of them ever win a world title.


Can i get a amen.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Morrison for World champion? Lol. 

He can't even get a reaction let alone cut a decent promo. The Miz burns him in almost every aspect of being a superstar in the WWE.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

People actually still think this dork is worth wasting main event slots on? Here's a guy who drives around his cheating girlfriend to her dates with other men and he knows it and just accepts it. Next you'll see him wear a backup on national television talking about his Palace of No Buys.


----------



## snarrey (Jul 16, 2008)

He's lost a couple points with me with the 'tough' guy act. Which is not really his fault, but because of the bad lines they've given him. Being French, I understood everything Maryse said, and for anyone's that wondering she said go take a walk, calm down, and I tried your coat last week, and it stinks, so you go take a shower. Morrison's "translation" was immature and not funny at all. And then of course he tried be badass when nexus attacked him, and failed. This is not the JM I know. Is this what going face entails; becoming an ass? Where's the easy-going JM that delivers poems and talks about the palace of wisdom?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Melina needs to pair with JoMo again (they're dating again) with his feud with Teddy and Maryse.

When those two were together, JoMo personailty was great and charismatic.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Morrison for World champion? Lol.
> 
> He can't even get a reaction let alone cut a decent promo. The Miz burns him in almost every aspect of being a superstar in the WWE.


His reactions have been getting better from what I'm hearing.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

MsCassieMollie said:


> His reactions have been getting better from what I'm hearing.


You hear right, people who don't hear Morrison getting a reaction nowadays have obviously just put the TV on mute for the time being.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

John Morrison got a great pop monday night, people can't say all they want he starting to have a strong fan base but at 29 he's not ready to have a world title

and BTW people complain his childish humor but Maryse french injures were not better


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> You hear right, people who don't hear Morrison getting a reaction nowadays have obviously just put the TV on mute for the time being.


Exactly. He's getting better reactions than the Miz in thier entrance.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know how people are still bashing Morrison for being 'not over'. He gets pretty great reactions almost every week. He got a good pop this week, and support when he was beating on Dibiase. He's got more over since he's came back actually. People need to stop bashing him for the sake of bashing him, it's kind of sad.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

The whole John Morrison for WWE Champion thing is a ship that has sailed away and isn't likely to be coming back anytime ever and to an extent it is a shame because he can do it in the ring but he has just not evolved enough and his mic skills are still shocking, i really believed that when John Morrison and The Miz finally broke up as a tag team and John Morrison went to SmackDown it was the start of a main event run but i was so wrong it was untrue.

With the roster that SmackDown had last year you believed that John Morrison would at least get a shot at the World title but the closest he got was a win over CM Punk and and this year against Jack Swagger but now he is on Raw he has absolutely no chance of winning the WWE title. Does anyone honestly believe that John Morrison will be above John Cena, Randy Orton, Triple H, Edge, Chris Jericho or even Ted DiBiase and The Miz as i don't believe it for a second.

The only way John Morrison will ever become a WWE/World champion is for him to go to SmackDown and pray that Vince McMahon want's him to be turned heel again and that The Undertaker decides that he has had enough of the main event matches because unless all of that happens John Morrison will be a mid card wrestler for the rest of his career. I think if he were to go to SmackDown right now as a heel he would slot in nicley behind CM Punk and Jack Swagger and would be believable in working a PPV main event against Rey Mysterio or Christian but he has no build about him and of the two between him and The Miz it was John Morrison who was destined for the top but The Miz has blown past him and is slowing down whatsoever.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

dave 1981 said:


> With the roster that SmackDown had last year you believed that John Morrison would at least get a shot at the World title but the closest he got was a win over CM Punk and and this year against Jack Swagger but now he is on Raw he has absolutely no chance of winning the WWE title. Does anyone honestly believe that John Morrison will be above John Cena, Randy Orton, Triple H, Edge, Chris Jericho or even Ted DiBiase and The Miz as i don't believe it for a second.
> 
> The only way John Morrison will ever become a WWE/World champion is for him to go to SmackDown and pray that Vince McMahon want's him to be turned heel again and that The Undertaker decides that he has had enough of the main event matches because unless all of that happens John Morrison will be a mid card wrestler for the rest of his career. I think if he were to go to SmackDown right now as a heel he would slot in nicley behind CM Punk and Jack Swagger and would be believable in working a PPV main event against Rey Mysterio or Christian but he has no build about him and of the two between him and The Miz it was John Morrison who was destined for the top but The Miz has blown past him and is slowing down whatsoever.


well last year, Morrison had some main event match with CM Punk, Jeff Hardy, taging with The Hardy Boyz, then Taker came back and Batista get Drafted and Punk, Morrison and Matt were back in the mid card... 

Now he's at RAW, great it's the A show, great management believe clearly in him and "veterans" say he got good mentality unlike Shelton and Carlito who turned sloppy after their push but you damn right with John Cena, Randy Orton, Triple H, Edge, Chris Jericho he have no chance to be champion soon


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I can't imagine any mid-carder has much of a chance with that main event roster on RAW. Well, aside from the eventual MITB winner (Provided it's not a main eventer). But I think the WWE have show they obviously _want_ him to be a main event star, the DVD, victories over main eventers and participation on the EC show that, they haven't figured out how they're going about it yet though.


----------

